#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Sistema Solar com segundo carregador de Bateria

## weslly21

Amigos estou querendo implantar um sistema solar com 2 carregadores de baterias, sendo 1 carregador o controlador do painel solar e o segundo um carregador de bateria inteligente e flutuante que para de carregar quando a bateria esta com carga total.


minha duvida e como fazer isso, posso simplesmente ligar o segundo carregador nas baterias ou tem que colocar algum tipo de circuito ?

Abaixo algumas ilustrações do que quero fazer.

Sistema solar como esta hoje:


E agora como eu quero fazer



o segundo carregador quero colocar pra da mais segurança ao sistema e também para prolongar a vida útil das bateria , sendo que assim elas não vai ficar descarregando toda noite.

Estou precisando muito dessas informa coes.

----------


## weslly21

Mestre Rubenss

----------


## weslly21

Amigos estou querendo implantar um sistema solar com 2 carregadores de baterias, sendo 1 carregador o controlador do painel solar e o segundo um carregador de bateria inteligente e flutuante que para de carregar quando a bateria esta com carga total.


minha duvida e como fazer isso, posso simplesmente ligar o segundo carregador nas baterias ou tem que colocar algum tipo de circuito ?

Abaixo algumas ilustrações do que quero fazer.

Sistema solar como esta hoje:



E agora como eu quero fazer




o segundo carregador quero colocar pra da mais segurança ao sistema e também para prolongar a vida útil das bateria , sendo que assim elas não vai ficar descarregando toda noite.

Estou precisando muito dessas informacoes.

----------


## betolong

O painel solar só vai atuar quando faltar energia elétrica

----------


## mathcardoso

Creio que o painel tenha que ter o diodo para nao mandar para ele. Os mais novos costumam ter já.

----------


## rubem

Já comprou o carregador "inteligente"?
Se ainda não, veja a seguinte idéia:


Você basicamente precisaria uma fonte de 15 a 18V, e um diodo. Se for uma fonte de 5A coloque um diodo de 10A. Se for uma fonte de 10A coloque um diodo de pelo menos 20A.

Todos os paineis solares que ví até hoje tem diodo, então a energia da fonte não vai pros paineis. O diodo entre fonte e controlador evita que a energia do painel vá pra fonte.

A fonte pode ser fonte industrial (Sugiro!), pode ser carregador de notebook (Genericos não duram), pode ser fonte com trafo (Desperdiçam um pouco de energia, mas trabalham melhor com alimentação ruim). O controlador de carga se for MPPT é com PWM, ele atua muito bem com 15 a 20V de tensão de entrada, quando a tensão é maior ele simplesmente manda um pulso PWM mais estreito, acho até que eles aceitam bem fonte de 24V (Aqueles baratos do ML, de R$ 60, aceitam).


Se quer ligar a fonte apenas de dia, ou dar uma ligada de 20 minutos a cada 2 horas, tem timer mecanico que é perfeito pra isso:
http://www.dutramaquinas.com.br/prod...ico-8769-08769
Se não conhece esses timers, explico: O modelo de 20 horas tem 72 marcadores, cada um equivale a 20 minutos, se apertar 1 desses marcadores conforme o disco girar esse marcador aperta um contato lateral, pelos 20 minutos do marcador. Desse modo você seleciona qualquer configuração, tipo ligar direto das 18h até as 8h, e as 9h ligar por 20 minutos, as 10h ligar denovo por 20 minutos (Precaução, vai que tem pouco sol).

Eu testei isso aqui, painel 65W em bateria 18Ah ia bem, mas a bateria envelheceu e perdeu capacidade, não aguentava a noite toda então coloquei pra ligar 20 minutos e desligar 20 minutos das 17h até as 9h, de dia o painel solar mantinha a tensão ok, e de noite era a fonte (Uso fonte industrial).


Se já comprou o carregador inteligente... complicou. Se isolar ele com diodo ele deixará de ler a tensão da bateria, se isolar o controlador solar é o controlador solar que deixará de ler a tensão da bateria. E ambos precisam ler a tensão da bateria pra identificar que tem bateria plugada.

(Mas se não for um carregador inteligente, mas sim uma nhaca da Vonder ou similar, aquilo é uma fonte com trafo, inteligencia quase nula, pode isolar eles via diodo que eles mandam uns 14,4V pra bateria, não é otimizado mas funciona, não permite que a bateria dure mas pelo menos funciona)

Daria pra usar rele pra selecionar entre solar e controlador, 2 reles 12V (De um estabilizador pifado, de um nobreak pifado) alimentados pelo painel solar (Põe um resistor de 10 ohms, afinal os paineis chegam até a 20V sem carga), um seleciona entre solar e carregador (NF pro carregador, NA pro painel) e o outro liga ou desliga o carregador da tomada. O problema é que a corrente do painel talvez seja demais pra rele pequeno, eles aguentam na prática uns 5 ou 6A (Prometem 10A), acima disso começa a grudar contato, se for painei de mais de 60W seria bom comprar rele de 20A ou maior. Se interessar essa idéia (Não recomendo) posso esquematizar melhor outra hora.

----------


## weslly21

Primeiramente muito obrigado pela colaboração

Mestre rubens, so tenho uma duvida, o controlador diz que somente suporta painel com 260w no máximo, o que esta ligado tem 250, se eu fazer a ligação como na sua ilustração será que não daria problemas ?

outra coisa, mudei um pouco o foco, agora ao invés de usar um carregador de bateria ligado na energia quero usar um aerogerador de 500W em 24V

esse Aqui http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...erogerador-_JM


ele já e 24v volts e já tem o controlador de carga embutido nele

como seria o procedimento para colocar painel e esse aerogerador juntos.


obs: meu sistema e todo em 24v uso 2 baterias estacionarias

a ideia do aerogerador e so uma possibilidade ainda estou considerando as duas

----------


## lcesargc

> Já comprou o carregador "inteligente"?
> Se ainda não, veja a seguinte idéia:
> 
> 
> Você basicamente precisaria uma fonte de 15 a 18V, e um diodo. Se for uma fonte de 5A coloque um diodo de 10A. Se for uma fonte de 10A coloque um diodo de pelo menos 20A.
> 
> Todos os paineis solares que ví até hoje tem diodo, então a energia da fonte não vai pros paineis. O diodo entre fonte e controlador evita que a energia do painel vá pra fonte.
> 
> A fonte pode ser fonte industrial (Sugiro!), pode ser carregador de notebook (Genericos não duram), pode ser fonte com trafo (Desperdiçam um pouco de energia, mas trabalham melhor com alimentação ruim). O controlador de carga se for MPPT é com PWM, ele atua muito bem com 15 a 20V de tensão de entrada, quando a tensão é maior ele simplesmente manda um pulso PWM mais estreito, acho até que eles aceitam bem fonte de 24V (Aqueles baratos do ML, de R$ 60, aceitam).
> ...




boa ideia

tenho um cliente que quer outra situaçao.
a bateria sera carregada pelo painel solar, durante o dia. se caso durante a noite a tensao da bateria cair muito, ai sim entraria o carregador. 

agora e como fazer isso?? @*rubem*

----------


## weslly21

como o mestre rubens falou basta você colocar um temporizador digital, você pode colocar o carregador pra acionar sempre la pelas 7 horas da noite e desligar por volta das 5 da manha

----------


## lcesargc

não seria essa condição, seria o caso de quando a bateria atingir 40 % , usar o carregador, a intensão maior e usar energia do painel solar, e caso a bateria fique baixa ai sim usar o carregador. só se a bateria baixar muito usaria o carregador. a intensão e usar o mínimo do carregador, e mais do painel solar

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu uso para carregar a bateria com fonte de 13,96V sem carga e 13,5 com carga em 10A mas tenho uma carga constante de 3A(modem de internet, roteadores, alarme, discador, sensor de presença), e a mesma tem suporte para 35A e testei com 20A continuo(24Hs). Fiz todo o aporte para usar o painel, mas por questão financeira não o fiz; Em termos de relê o único que me satisfez é o de buzina dos carros que pode ser de faróis auxiliares(milha, neblina etc.). Muitos controladores de carga não tem uma padronização, uns desarmam com 10,5V e 14,3V, outros com 12,3 e 16V ficando para leigos um problemão.

----------


## rubem

> Primeiramente muito obrigado pela colaboração
> 
> Mestre rubens, so tenho uma duvida, o controlador diz que somente suporta painel com 260w no máximo, o que esta ligado tem 250, se eu fazer a ligação como na sua ilustração será que não daria problemas ?
> 
> outra coisa, mudei um pouco o foco, agora ao invés de usar um carregador de bateria ligado na energia quero usar um aerogerador de 500W em 24V
> 
> esse Aqui http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...erogerador-_JM
> 
> 
> ...


O problema é justo o controlador, não tem como você ligar um controlador depois do outro, melhor ter 2 fontes de tensão brutas do que 2 reguladores. Pode colocar 2 reguladores em paralelo, mas tem enormes chances dos spikes e ripple de um atrapalhar a leitura do outro, a verificação de necessidade de carga é feita medindo a tensão na saída (Que é ligada na bateria), se tem outro carregador mandando um sinal PWM de digamos 18V com ciclos de 40% de modo que tenha uma DC com media de 13,8V o comparador de tensão do outro controlador pode ser o valor RMS, ou seja, os 18V de pico.

Se isso vai acontecer ou não com os 2 controladores que você tiver, só testando pra ver, isso depende do tipo de comparador de tensão usado neles (qual CI foi usado, se foi um amplificador operacional de vovô tipo LM393, se foi um CI dedicado simples tipo um LM431, se foi um CI dedicado mas com zener e capacitores com margem de erro de menos de 1%...), e depende da resistencia interna da bateria. Algumas bateria filtram melhor ripple e spikes e outras não, depende das caracteristicas da sujeira no DC, uns carregadores geram uma DC quase limpa (Caso dos controladores MPPT), e outros uma DC bem suja devido ao PWM (Caso dos carregadores baratos).

O problema então é que com gambiarras em paralelo não tem como ter certeza de nada, eu diria que tem 50% de chances de dar problema.
(Idem pra fontes chaveadas em paralelo, é gambiarra e das feias, o sistema de chaveamento é o mesmo, lê-se a tensão de saída pra mudar o pulso na entrada, o ruído de uma fonte pode atrapalhar a outra, não tem como ter certeza de funcionará, ou se funcionará por 2 anos ou 2 meses, só existe certeza quando se dimensiona direito as coisas.

Se o painel tem 250W (20A em 12V), e colocar uma fonte de 4A, isso são mais 48W, arredonda pra 300W, vai precisar de um controlador de carga pra mais de 300W, teria que ver se tem algum de 30A pra 24V.

Eu não usaria 250W em controlador de 20A de jeito nenhum, tá por um fio! Tá certo que mosfets e PWM trabalham pesado, e nnenhum tem limite tão preciso tipo 20A, o limite prático talvez seria uns 24A , talvez 28A, mas existe despadronização na fabricação dos componentes, não sei se o fabricante do controlador levou isso em conta na hora de dizer que ele suporta 20A, eu prefiro não arriscar pelo preço, mas se funcionou beleza! Viva a MPPT.

Quanto ao aerogerador, realmente todos eles tem controlador de carga embutido, complica! Ligar os 2 controladores em paralelo é risco seu, eu não recomendo, talvez só uns 20 ou 30% pifem, mas o risco existe. Se ligar cada um (Solar e eolico) numa par de baterias, e então usar 2 diodos pra isolar um sistema do outra, aí é 100% de certeza de funcionamento, diodo de 10A está uns R$ 5 ou 8, no maximo por R$ 15 ou 20 você compra diodo de 50A e liga o troço mesmo que o consumo seja enorme.

Tem baterias suficientes pra usar 2 sistemas?
Colocando diodo entre cada controlador e os equipamentos a bateria descarregada seria a com mais tensão, se forem 2 diodos iguais o consumo seria feito de quem tem a maior tensão, portanto sempre de quem tem mais carga (Lembra que quando painel tem sol, ou o aerogerador gira, há tensão mais alta na bateria, nesse caso o sistema sob carga alimentaria os aparelhos, e o sistema com tensão menor ficaria fora de uso.
Seria isso:
 
Isso não funciona como nobreak, não é que hora que uma bateria acaba a outra alimenta o equipamento. Com diodos é mais simples, o equipamento consumirá de quem tem a maior tensão, hora que a tensão das 2 baterias ficarem iguais haverá consumo igual das 2.

Você poderia nesse sistema até ligar uma fonte industrial 12V 10A com um terceiro diodo, hora que as bateria baixarem até 12V aí sim haverá consumo dessa fonte, isso garantiria que as bateria nunca reduzissem de 12V (Fonte industrial pode ser ajustada, eu ajustaria pra algo tipo 11,6V, que deve ser algo tipo 35 ou 40% da bateria).

----------


## rubem

> boa ideia
> 
> tenho um cliente que quer outra situaçao.
> a bateria sera carregada pelo painel solar, durante o dia. se caso durante a noite a tensao da bateria cair muito, ai sim entraria o carregador. 
> 
> agora e como fazer isso?? @*rubem*


Teria essa idéia que postei acima, com 2 diodos isolando a coisa, de modo que quando a bateria chegasse em digamos 12V quem atuaria seria a fonte.

Agora pra fazer a fonte carregar a bateria quando a tensão reduzisse, aí precisa um circuito mais complexo. Precisaria um comparador de tensão lendo a tensão o tempo todo, e ele teria que ter um timer, porque durante o dia a pouca tensão do painel em dia nublado é insuficiente pra carregar a bateria direito, mas os picos do PWM atrapalham comparadores de tensão, então precisaria um timer pra que quando esse carregador seja ligado ele não seja desligado antes que a tensão DA BATERIA atinja efetivamente a tensão ideal. No mínimo teria que fazer o circuito desligar o painel, porque até com lua cheia tem captação suficiente pra uns spikes de 16 ou 18V!

Até os anos 70 se fazia sistema com resistor variavel ou reostato, junto com rele. Com tensão baixa o rele não arma, aí o carregador ligaria, aí teria que montar outro conjunto de reostato/resistor + rele pra armar quando chegasse em 14V, mas isso não tem precisão, você teria que achar rele de 9V e resistor variavel de uns 4,7 ohms de 1 watt, ou comprar um saquinho de resistores de 100 resistores de 0,1 ohm por meio watt e ir ligando eles em serie até ajustar a tensão de fechamento na unha, mas isso é trabalho pra caramba e não é confiável (Componentes envelhecem), se quiser selecionar a fonte teria que montar um circuito mais complexo, eu sou fã de usar o LM3914 que tem leds pra indicar a tensão, e quando atingir o led de baixo ligaria o carregador, só desligando quando atingisse o led de cima, 2 reles de 12V, um LM3914 ou LM3915, meia duzia de resistores e capacitores, 2 trimpots, uma placa de circuito pra corroer, e muita prática em montar circuitos (Essa parte não tem a venda, tem que praticar). Se quiser posso passar um circuito pra testar, mas é muuuuuuuuuuuuito mais complexo do que simplesmente isolar fonte e controlador de carga com 2 diodos, que é só soldar em 2 fios e pronto.

O problema dessa idéia de isolar por diodo é que a fonte industrial (Pode ajustar a saída entre algo tipo 11 e 13V, se quer garantir mais energia nas baterias ajuste pra 12,5V) teria que ficar na tomada o tempo todo, sem consumo na saída ela deve consumir na entrada cerca de uns 2 a 5W (Veja na ficha técnica das que comprar, google por fonte industrial 12V, ou fonte chaveada industrial 24V)

Se usar sistema 24V, tem fonte industrial de 24V, elas só sobem a tensão até uns 26,5V, não chegam a 27V as que testei, elas não são tão boas pra ligar na entrada de um controlador, mas pra fazer isso de isolar com diodo servem, ajusta pra uns 24,5V e enquanto as bateria tiverem mais que isso é das bateria que será "puxada" a energia, chegando em 24,5V passará a ser meio-a-meio, quando as baterias cairem pra 24,4V só a fonte vai alimentar os equipamentos.

----------


## weslly21

valeu pelas dicas Rubens já tenho uma noção melhor , mais vou ficar com a sua primeira ideia mesmo por ser mais fácil, vou ligar um carregador inteligente nas baterias porem com um timer mecânico, assim configuro ele pra funcionar sempre a partir das 7 horas da noite ate as 5:00 da manha (período em que a bateria iria entrar em modo de descarga)

da certo neh ? uma vez que os dois carregadores não vão funcionar simultaneamente.

----------


## rubem

Da certo tranquilo.

Daria certo até se usasse os 2 simultaneamente. O painel tem resistencia interna fixa e conforme a corrente consumida (Pelo controlador de carga, ele que diz quanto de corrente vai pra bateria) a tensão varia, se consumir corrente demais a tensão cai muito, então se você ligasse painel e fonte juntos teria um consumo meio dividido neles.

Mas se você tem controlador de 12V 20A e painel de 240W, eu colocaria um controlador maior.

Se são 2 paineis 240W em serie, dá 240 / 24 = 10A. Se colocar uma fonte de 4A teria consumo de 14A no controlador, tá tranquilo pra um de 20A.

Se é só 1 painel de 240W, dá 240 / 12V = 20A. Se o controlador suporta 20A já está no limite dele!

Fonte de 4A parece pouco? Se colocar uma fonte 24V ajustada pra saída em 27V você tem uns 100W, não é o mesmo que o painel mas se o equipto consome 40W você terá 60W como carga pra bateria, vai carregar a noite ao invez de descarregar!

O eventual problema que pode ter com sistema 24V é achar fonte industrial que chegue a 27V, eu tive poucas. A maioria vai até 26,5V ou pouco mais, já dá pra manter as baterias bem carregadas sem problemas.
Se fosse um sistema 12V seria mais simples, fonte de notebook tem qualidade interna boa, as "universais" de boas marcas tipo Leadership ou Comtac são bem parudas, ajusta pra 15V ou 16V e terá uns 4A a disposição, custo baixo. E se pifar pega qualquer uma de 18V de notebook e pendura no sistema uns dias até conseguir uma sobressalente, pode até injetar 20V que como está tudo isolado por diodos o controlador vai é ficar FELIZ por ter um pulso PWM mais estreito, quanto mais estreito o pulso menos o mosfet aquece.

----------


## weslly21

uso um painel de 255w e um controlador de 24v mppt com 2 bat de 150AH freedom , o carregador vai ser um flach 24V por 5 AH, os equipamentos que sao alimentados sao 4 rb 922 e 1 switch

----------


## Amanda

Olá bom dia, gostaria de saber uma informação.
Tenho um no-break de 600va SMS, com uma bateria de 100A e um painel solar de 85w e um controlador de carga de 20A.
o que eu gostaria de saber, meu no-break e o painel solar com o controlador de carga não tem força suficiente para carregar a bateria, o que queria saber é se eu posso ligar tudo junto para carregar a bateria, ou seja deixar o no-break ligado na energia AC e ligar o painel com o controlador de carga juntos para carregar a bateria.

----------


## rubem

Sobre o painel ter "força suficiente" pra carregar a bateria, não é bem isso que está ocorrendo provavelmente.

Um painel de 85W captura 85W sob o sol, isso são 7A. Uma bateria de 100Ah tem carga ideal com corrente de 10A, mas usar 7A nela não é tão ruim.

O problema é que só tem sol suficiente umas 6 horas por dia, você tem 6 horas de 7A na bateria, isso soma 42A, mas a bateria não armazena tudo o que circula, ela deve armazenar com PWM uns 75%, nesse caso eu diria que a bateria está armazenando uns 31A por dia de sol. Levaria 3 dias de sol forte pra carregar a bateria de 100Ah.

O problema talvez esteja em consumo mais que esses 31A por dia.
Por segurança seria bom não consumir mais que 20A nesse caso se a intenção é que o painel supra tudo.


Mas qual a intenção de misturar nobreak com energia solar? Um não casa com o outro, é uma mistura com tudo pra dar problema.

Sim, pode ligar o nobreak e o controlador solar na mesma bateria que tem umas 30% de chance de não ter erro.
Mas são uns 60% de chance de ter erro. Porque? Porque um vai mandar alta tensão que irá enganar o outro, avisando que a bateria já está carregada (Afinal a medição de tensão se baseia na tensão da bateria) quando na verdade não está.

Se a intenção do painel solar é apenas manter a bateria com carga por precaução, sem usar todo dia o que ela carregou, poderia fazer isso:


A função do diodo é fazer com que o nobreak não atrapalhe na carga por parte do controlador solar, esse é o único jeito que vejo de aproveitar TODO o painel. Mas usar isso não faz sentido... e se acabar a energia a noite? A bateria só seria recarregada as 9 da manhã seguinte...

Ou você usa o equipamento em 12V? Se for isso, joga o nobreak fora já que a capacidade de carga dele é ridícula (0,7A) e coloca uma fonte, pode ser uma fonte de R$ 50 de notebook, ajustada pra 15 ou 16V, liga com 1 diodo isolando a fonte do painel, assim:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...9&d=1425272616
Mas ideal seria uma industrial 15V 8A pro seu caso.


Usar o nobreak pra inverter DC em AC desperdiça energia pra caramba, esse modelo antiquado de nobreak tem rendimento tipo 70%, se ainda por cima usar fonte chaveada meia-boca o rendimento delas é de outros 70-75%, de modo que no total pode estar desperdiçando 40 a 50% da energia da bateria, só em inversão e depois em fonte chaveada voltando pra baixa tensão tipo 12V. Só use nobreak se não tiver opção, mas quase sempre tem opção, geralmente conversor DC-DC, seja pra aumentar a tensão (step-up, passar de digamos 12 pra 24 ou 36V) ou pra reduzir (Step-down, reduzindo pra 5V ou 9V pra algum switch ou modem).

Ou explica melhor a intenção de uso, não vejo porque colocar painel solar num nobreak.

----------


## Amanda

Olá rubem.
Eu uso o no-break como inversor de corrente, comprei a placa solar para diminuir a minha conta de energia, achando que uma placa de 85w me ajudaria, aí eu fico assim, um dia o no-break serve como estabilizador, e no outro uso como inversor com a placa solar por poucas horas, meu consumo nesse sistema ( uma tv led 40w e dois note book ) queria poder utilizar com nada dois para um ou seja dois dias carregando como no-break e placa solar e um dia como inversor. e o no-break não serve para inversor ? consome muita carga ?

----------


## Amanda

Uma outra pergunta rubem.
Eu tenho um outro no-break de 700va de outra marca que não serve como inversor, se eu colocar ele para ajudar a placa solar conforme a foto em anexo, e colocar no-break SMS como inversor ficaria bom tambem, só por um pouco de tempo, até eu comprar mais placas .

solar

----------


## rubem

O nobreak serve como inversor, mas a todo inversor tem rendimento ruim, todo inversor vai desperdiçar a pouca energia das baterias.

Bateria não tem tanta energia. A energia disponível pra consumo é a tensão multiplicada pela corrente, uma bateria 12V por 100A tem então 1200W armazenada. A TV de LED consome 40W? Então tem que ver a perda no rendimento no nobreak, provavelmente perde 25 a 30%, ou seja, 40 + 30% = 52W. Os notebooks podem consumir (Com a bateria deles já carregada) algo tipo 25 a 40W, geralmente é metade da potencia da fonte, se é uma fonte de 65W ele consome uns 35W, se é fonte de 90W ele consome uns 45W, e por aí vai. Vou usar 35W. São 70W dos 2, mais 30% de perda no inversor e você tem 91W.

91 + 52W = 143W de consumo por hora. Se a bateria tem armazenados 1200W, 1200/143 = 8,3 horas. Na prática quando se consome muito de uma bateria ela descarrega mais rápido, consumindo 14W a bateria tem 110Ah, consumindo 140W ela deve ter uns 95Ah, então na prática talvez nem consiga 8 horas com esse consumo.

O problema é que o painel só carrega uns 30-35A por dia, em 2 dias de sol ele colocaria na bateria uns 60 ou 70Ah, que são em 12V (12 * 60 e 12* 70) 700 a 850W, com consumo de 140W isso são 5 ou 6 horas apenas.

Mas isso SE a bateria estiver em bom estado. Depois de varias descargas profundas ela vai perdendo capacidade, depois de 20 a capacidade cai pra uns 95Ah, depois de 40 cai pra uns 90Ah, e por aí vai, se usar até acabar a bateria reduz muito a capacidade conforme os usos. Descarregar só 20% dela todo dia (Só o que o painel solar carregou) é tranquilo, mas descarregar ela totalmente a cada X dias é um tiro no pé, mata a bateria em 2 anos, enquanto descarregando só um pouco ela dura 6 anos.

Sobre colocar o nobreak no lugar da fonte no desenho, NÃO. O nobreak manda pra bateria a tensão de flutuação da bateria, uns 13,5 a 14V, ele é feito pra plugar direto na bateria.

Já o controlador de carga (Seja lá qual a marca ou capacidade) controla quanto de corrente passa em função da tensão que a bateria tem. Se a bateria já tem 13,5V ele não libera quase nada de corrente, afinal a bateria está carregada. A questão é: Esse tipo de circuito de controlador, seja controlador de tensão ou de carga, precisam uma tensão MAIOR na entrada com relação a saída. Em regulador de tensão precisa geralmente 1,5 a 3V a mais na entrada que na saída. Os controladores de carga desse tipo (Solar, com PWM) precisam geralmente 1,2 a 1,5V a mais, ou seja, pra carregar uma bateria até 13,5V precisa 14,8 a 15V, pega 15V como regra. Então ligar uma fonte de 12V ou um carregador de 13,5V na entrada de um controlador solar não vai carregar a bateria NUNCA, ela não vai subir de tensãoi (Não tem como subir de tensão se a fonte de tensão não passa de 11 ou 12V, descontando a queda de tensão no controlador de carga). Essa queda de tensão no controlador de carga é drop-out, tem na ficha técnica dos controladores, as vezes é só 0,5V, mas se o controlador faz flutuação com 13,8V esses 0,5V a mais exigem de qualquer forma tensão na entrada do carregador de 14,3V.

Se você medir a tensão do nobreak em aberto até terá 16V, mas não se mede tensão em aberto, coloca uma bateria e veja que ela vai flutuar provavelmente entre 13,3 e 13,8V, lembra de não medir com o nobreak ligado porque nobreak é barato porque é simples, e todo circuito simples é sujo, joga ruído e spikes que atrapalham multimetros comuns na hora de medir a tensão exata.

Usando nobreak pra carregar bateria você pode estar gastanto mais energia que economizando, a corrente de carga que um nobreak manda pra bateria é geralmente 0,5 a 1A nesses modelos pequenos, mas como ele usa trafo pra reduzir a tensão, e trafo tem rendimento ruim, ao invez de digamos 13V 1A que seriam 13W, o consumo em AC do nobreak é de uns 15W, fora outros circuitos no nobreak que consomem, o consumo total do nobreak na tomada pode chegar nuns 18 a 20W! Vezes 24h dá 480W, em 30 dias são 15KW conta de luz, isso se ele ficasse o tempo todo carregando a bateria de 100A (Que alias demoraria muito, 100A com 1A seriam 100 horas? Nops, lembra dos 40% de perdas, seriam 140 horas a 1A pra carregar 100A na bateria! Quase 6 dias! Se o painel solar ajudar com 30A por dia, o nobreak ajudaria com cerca de 10A por dia, seriam 2 dias e meio pra carregar 100A na bateria, mas nesses 2 dias e meio o nobreak consumiria da rede eletrica cerca de 60 horas de 15 a 20W, que dá entre 900 e 1200W, sendo que a bateria de 100A em 12V significa 1200W armazenados! Ou seja, você está empatando ou no máximo economizando 300W em 2 dias, sendo que a bateria sendo descarregada a cada 2,5 dias vai ter capacidade de apenas uns 800W em 1 ano, e uns 600W em 2 anos, em 2,5 a 3 anos vai pro lixo.

Pra economizar na conta de luz a FONTE de energia tem que ser alternativa. Carga de bateria significa perder energia no processo de carga, não há economia mas sim desperdício de energia em passar pra 12V perdendo 10 a 15% no transformador do nobreak ou numa fonte chaveada, perder 30 a 40% nesse ato de carregar a bateria, pra depois perder mais 30 a 40% na inversão pra AC.

Se quiser otimizar o processo, uma fonte 15V 10A ligada como na imagem acima, mas não ligada 24x7, liga ela 4 horas por dia, de madrugada longe da hora do pico de consumo, pra fazer isso usa timer mecanico/analgico, desses: http://www.dutramaquinas.com.br/prod...ico-8769-08769
Assim a perda no ato de carregar a bateria será menor (Mas ainda terá perda, não tanto quanto usando um nobreak ligado 24x7 na tomada).


Tenta ver pela seguinta forma: O painel de 85W capta por dia cerca de 30 a 35A na bateria, isso é 12 * 30 e 12 * 35, ou seja, 360W a 420W, isso é o que você tem pra gastar por dia dessa bateria. Claro que não dá pra ligar equipto que consome 420W por 1 hora, isso vai fazer com que a capacidade da bateria se reduza, faz o consumo dos 420W ao longo do dia ou de digamos 6 horas, usa lampada 12V de led ou fluorescente de uns 10W, em 6 horas isso dá apenas 60W. Liga um notebook por 5 horas (Com algo tipo http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/3402...-for-car-18065 ), se ele consumir 35W isso dá 175W. Já se um notebook fica ligado 24x7, um modelo comum pra isso (Não se deixa notebook potente com p2p, pra economizar energia se usa processador ULV, com atom, com tela desligada, como wifi desligado) consome uma media de 20 a 25W (Porque p2p e cia não precisam tela ligada, menos ainda wifi, use rede ethernet), em 24h esses 20W são 480W, então nem pra isso seu painel daria conta todo dia, o jeito seria pendurar nessa bateria algo de consumo ainda menor, tipo modem, roteador (wifi ou não), switch, carregadores de celular e smartphone, essas coisas de baixo consumo. Mas ligar eles é complexo, usar inversor pra ligar modem é uma bobeira insana, o jeito seria usar conversor dc-dc, tipo http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...own-lm2596-_JM . Veja que o drop-out disso é 2,7V (Entrada com 4V permite saída a 1,3V), arredonde pra 3V, e a bateria com pouca carga tem tensão baixa tipo 11,5V, então não use isso pra tensão de saída maior que 7,5V, existir modens e roteadores que usam 5 ou 7,5V existem, só dá trabalho achar. Os TP-Link operam com uns 8V (Vem com fonte original de 9V), pode usar pra esse fim.



Enfim, acho que seu foco não devia ser como carregar a bateria, e sim como consumir o que o painel solar te dá. Não tem como carregar uma bateria sem perder uns 30 a 40% durante o processo, você PERDE energia, não ganha, é PREJUÍZO na conta de luz, então se a intenção é economizar o negócio seria usar o que o painel produzir, que são 300 a 500W por dia na bateria, dependendo da posição do painel (Angulo), quantidade de sol (Nuvens, neblina, sombras) é bem fácil ter apenas 300W armazenados mesmo com um painel desse! Pra mim o mais simples seria iluminação, usar LED's, tem lampada com led pro mercado automotivo aos montes, até fita de led, elas não tem tanta luz quanto fluorescente compacta, mas... quem precisa 1200 lumens de uma fluorescente compacta de 20W na sala?

TV LED até poderia ser ligada na TV com conversor DC-DC, elas internamente usam fonte pra baixa pra 12 e 5V, mas... elas não tem fonte externa como notebook tem, eu diria pra esquecer isso de ligar TV em bateria quando é muito mais simples ligar modem, roteador, notebook, ou mesmo colocar iluminação extra com lampadas 12V de leds.

----------


## Amanda

Rubem, aos poucos vou aprendendo, esse da foto em anexo é o meu material.


As explicações se encaixam na minha situação, daqui há dois meses irei comprar mais essa placa solar para juntar ao meu sistema
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...alina-150w-_JM
e vou ver a respeito do inversor de carga, já que o no-break consome bastante, as minhas lâmpadas são de led de 3w, coloco duas com um carregador de celular e um resistor de 10R por 5w, o consumo vai para praticamente zero (uso fora do inversor), penso tambem em montar um alternador automotivo para carregar a bateria para que eu possa desligar tudo da corrente AC quem vem da rua, a minha tv tem fonte externa. 
Nesse momento eu fiz isso que vc me ensinou com uma fonte de trafo de 5A e um diodo de 6A á 10A e na bateria ligada ao inversor (no-break), será que preciso fazer alguma alteração ?
 
Até eu comprar a placa agradeço a ajuda e vou acompanhar o tópico para aprender mais com vocês, agradeço desde já.

----------


## rubem

Beleza, painel de 85 + 150W dá, mas já está no limite do seu controlador de carga, cujo limite é 20A (Aí soma painel 85W + painel 150W + fonte 5A).

Sobre o alternador, vai girar ele como? Ele precisa algo tipo 600RPM ou mais pra ter geração mínima. Se girar ele com gasolina, alcool ou diesel saiba que estará desperdiçando muito dinheiro, pro motor manter rotação (Sem produzir esforço, só o mínimo pra se manter ligado) ele já consome quase 1l por hora, com o "peso" de um gerador (Dinamo, alternador, seja o que for) o rendimento em motor pequeno é algo tipo 6 a 8KW.h por litro consumido, quanto maior o gerador maior o rendimento por litro (Por isso no interior onde tem termo-eletrica diesel se prefere 1 motor 10 cilindros de 24 litros de 1400cv do que 10 motores diesel comuns de 140cv cada, é por rendimento e não por preço de manutenção), motor 125cc de motor até tem eficiência fantástica (Comparado aos carros 1.0 a 1.8, são 100cv por litro, contra media de 70 nos carros) mas ainda iria gastar mais em gasolina pra cada KW gerado do que os R$ 0,5 a 0,7 por KW da cia elétrica (Veja o custo do KW, desconte taxa de iluminação publica, desconte icms ou multas, isso tudo se tira com baixo consumo e não é fixo pra cada cliente, eu pago R$ 5 de ilum. publica mas em outro local pagava R$ 30).

Com 85 + 150W você deve captar por dia uns 100A em dia de sol ótimo, se os paineis estiverem na posição ideal pra época do ano (Se colocar um sistema de ajuste de inclinação pra regular manhã, tarde, e todo mes mudar 1º a mais ou a menos pro norte, melhora uns 5% a captação ao todo), mas ainda assim são são teóricos 1200W por dia, se usar isso (Descarregar a bateria todo dia) a bateria vai pro lixo em 200 ciclos (200 dias), seria bom consumir uma parte disso de dia antes de ir pra bateria.

Sobre o uso de trafo pra carregar bateria, fontes chaveadas tem rendimento tipo 90% e já desperdiçam demais a meu ver (10% perdidos na fonte, mais uns 30% perdidos no processo de carregar a bateria). Já trafo tem rendimento ainda pior! Transformador tem rendimento tipo 70 a 75%, com saída em 15V 1A (15W) a entrada AC deve estar consumindo algo tipo 220V 0,09A (20W), fora que desses 1A só 0,7A são armazenados na bateria, os 0,3A que faltam são consumidor na produção de bolhas e calor na bateria, ou seja, você tem pelo custo de 20W.hora apenas 10,5W armazenados na bateria com trafo!
(Com fonte chaveada seriam uns 12,6W, não é uma grande melhora)

Ou seja, pra cada watt gasto na bateria você gasta praticamente 2 pra carregar ela, só há diminuição na conta de luz por trocar lampada fluorescente de 20W por led de baixo consumo.

Sobre led de 3W em carregador de celular, não tem algo errado aí? Se o led consome 3W ele consome 3W, não tem como o consumo ser zero. Os leds dessa potencia que conheço são pra 3-3,6V, o resistor ideal pra ligar em 5V seria 5 - 3,6 = 1,4, e 1,4 / 0,83 (3W / 3,6V = 0,83A) = 1,68 ohms. Ou seja, pra ligar 1 led de 3,6V (3W) em fonte 5V o resistor ideal seria de pouco menos de 2 ohms. Imagino que esteja ligando leds de alto brilho comuns, ou colocando os 2 em paralelo, aí seria 6W / 3,6V = 1,66A, e 1,4 / 1,66 = 0,84 ohms, ou seja, pra otimizar o brilho (PRa economizar eletricidade tem que calcular tudo pra otimizar rendimento) com 2 leds de 3W em fonte de 5W precisa resistor de 1 ohm (Mas ele vai desperdiçar 1 ohm por 1,6A, que é 1,6W, por isso é melhor colocar mais leds de baixa tensão em serie, de modo que a corrente pro resistor dissipar seja mínima, 12V na verdade é pouco pra led, ideal seria sistema 24V, com 2 baterias em serie, aí na verdade teria lucro em tudo, ao invez de step-up de 80-85% pra notebook você usaria step-down com rendimento de 95-98W, motor 24V também tem melhor rendimento por watt que motor 12V, inversor 24VDC > 110VAC também tem rendimento melhor que 12Vdc>110Vac, e controlador solar 24V 20A sai o mesmo preço que controlador 12V 20A, ou seja, só teria 2 paineis e 2 baterias, mas o resto todo teria vantagens.

Ainda no trafo carregando a bateria, se colocou só 1 diodo indo direto pra bateria, você está sem controle de carga, a bateria não pode passar de uns 14V, se ficar em flutuação (Trafo ligado 24x7) não pode passar de uns 13,5V, pra isso precisa o controlador de carga ENTRE a fonte de energia (Fonte AC, dinamo, painel solar) e a bateria.
Se usar trafo é bom fazer um ponte retificadora não saída, e não usar só 1 diodo (Aí estará retificando meia-onda, perdendo metade da onda AC), por isso é fundamental diferenciar FONTE com trafo de trafo, ligar apenas trafo com diodo em bateria é uma insanidade. Ligar fonte com trafo em bateria já é mais aceitável, mas ainda precisa um controlador de carga antes de chegar na bateria.

Não tem como economizar energia AC armazenando ela, o jeito é não usar ela, reduzir o uso dela aumentando o uso da fonte solar, eólico, hidroelétrica ou o que for, mas usar AC da rua pra armazenar é DESPERDÍCIO e não economia, o ato de armazenar tem muitas perdas, 30% de perda em sistema comum com bateria de chumbo, 45% em sistema ruim (Com trafo, com bateria ruim), se fizer um sistema muito bom com lithium (Prepara o bolso) dá pra chegar em "apenas" 15% de perdas, ainda é perda demais pra justificar, melhor usar o AC direto da rua, sem tentar guardar ele.

----------


## Amanda

Os led´s eu utilizo da forma que lhe falei e não tenho problema, comprei mais led´s de 3w e vou testar em série como vc me falou.
Para o alternador, eu tenho motores de 12v e 110v só quando eu comprar o alternador eu vou testar para ver qual vai ficar melhor, e se ficar bom eu tiro a placa solar e o controlador de carga.
Alternador, o alternador que pretendo comprar ele vai de 35A a 95A, o que eu gostaria de saber, é quando eu colocar para o alternador para gerar, ( Ex. 50A ) ele já gera 50A imediato ou 50A hora ?
A fonte ( temporariamente ) que estou usando junto com a placa solar , é de 5A no trafo eu coloquei uma ponte retificadora de 35A ( onda completa ) com capacitores de filtro em torno de 8.000 x 50v, que fica em torno de 17v retificado, depois os diodos que vc me falou, coloquei 04 de 6A á 10A e esquentam um pouco, ligo em paralelo junto com a placa solar no controlador de carga.
Controlador de carga, pode ser colocado em paralelo ? se caso eu colocar mais placas que ultrapassem os 20A do controlador, para que eu não perca esse controlador que já tenho eu poderia comprar outro de 20 A dividir as placas, e colocar o controlador em paralelo ?
Eu sei um pouco de eletrônica, será que eu poderia turbinar o meu controlador de carga ou seja, descobrir os regulador o controlador e acrescentar mais ? Vc teria algum projeto de controlador de carga?
Pretendo comprar esse inversor, creio que será suficiente para mim.
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...0v-ou-220v-_JM
E sobre inversor, ele já produz de imediato ? 1500w hora ? 
Qual suas informações sobre os inversores ?
E esse de 800w ?
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...v-110v-usb-_JM

----------


## rubem

Sobre alternador, a medida "95A" é medida instantanea mas circula 95A por hora.
Os alternadores automotivos de 95A tem capacidade desses 35A na lenta, isto é, com o alternador girando a uns 900RPM. Como vai girar isso? Por meios eólicos complica. Mas tem outro problema: A conta simples pra transformar força física em potencia é algo tipo "Cada cavalo-vapor produz uns 700W de energia". E 30A em 12V são 360W, praticamente meio cavalo-vapor. 1/2 cv é muita força, tem motor eletrico em bicicleta eletrica com potencia até menor que leva elas a uns 70Km/h. Então você vai precisar algo com um belo torque pra manter 900RPM (Com reduções, imagino) se o consumo for de 30A.

E um motor a gasolina/diesel/alcool é a pior opção porque só pra se manterem em baixa rotação (Uns 900RPM) eles gastam cerca de 1 litro por hora nos modelos maiores (Carro), você teria 15V 30A que dá uns 450W gerador ao custo de 1 litro, quase R$ 4 nuns locais. Ou seja, pra gerar 1KW levaria 2 horas, e R$ 8 em combustível, enquanto na sua conta de luz cada KW custa R$ 0,5 a 0,7. Opções menores tipo motor de mobilete ou de rocadeira de 23cc não necessariamente são uma boa, o rendimento até melhora (Comparado a um motor grande na lenta) mas ainda assim vai gastar 1 litro pra 2KW produzidos. Teria que pegar um motor de uns 200CV, botar nele um gerador de 200KW, aí sim terá geração por algo tipo R$ 0,3 em combustível por cada KW (Mas tem que consumir isso tudo, se consumir só 1KW o gasto de combustível não cai muito, existe gasto alto pra manter rotação em motor a combustão).

Roda d'agua pra rodar polia redutora pra fazer alternador chegar em 900RPM precisa ser grande, ACHO que precisa uma de 2m, por 40cm de largura, com agua suficiente pra manter elas nuns 45RPM.
(Aí é tanta agua que fica mais fácil usar turbina peltier, as pequenas fazem passar de 2000RPM, peltier aproveita muito melhor a força motirz que roda d'agua)

Controlador de carga em paralelo dá no mesmo problema que fontes chaveadas em paralelo: Eles lêem a tensão de saída pra definir o pulso de entrada, então com fontes/controladores em paralelo um vai medir a tensão que o outro está mandando, salvo poucoas excessões a REGRA é um atrapalhar o outro e OU o rendimento será baixo demais, OU alguma vai dar mensagem de erro, OU um vai queimar.

Controlador de carga bom é PWM ou MPPT. PWM mede a tensão na bateria e deixa um pulso mais largo ou mais estreito passar, o limite de corrente neles é o limite do mosfet de saída, a maioria dos controladores a venda é microcontrolado, tipo:

Esse é um circuito escalonavel, tem 2 mosfets que são o limite de corrente, pode colocar outros (Ou fazer um banco) conforme a corrente que deseja circular.

Mas PWM não permite rendimento tão bom, os melhores controladores são MPPT. Eles basicamente tem um conversor dc-dc que passa a tensão na entrada (Geralmente 10 a 30V) pra tensão de flutuação/carga das baterias, isso permite o ótimo aproveitamento do paineis. Controlador MPPT mais barato só reduz a tensão (17 a 55V, reduz pra 13,5V) mas já é muito melhor que PWM, porque com sol fraco tem pouca captação de energia mas esse tipo de controlador consegue aproveitar ela (Enquanto um PWM não consegue aproveitar direito uma tensão de entrada tipo 14V).

Controler de carga de alternador é 10x pior que PWM, é o pior tipo de controlador, o foco deles é ser resistencia, e não ter rendimento bom. Pra algo que já está gastando 10 litros de combustível por hora não faz efeito gastar 100ml a mais devido ao rendimento ridículo do controlador de carga do alternador.

Gerador eolico recente tem usado controlador MPPT, pra ter carga mesmo com pouco vento, só controlador solar tem usado PWM ainda.
PWM hoje é mais barato fazer com microcontrolador, e se vai usar microcontrolador melhor mudar um pouco o layout e usar conversor dc-dc e virar um controlador MPPT.
Fazer controlador MPPT em casa complica, tem que programar microprocessador/microcontrolador, mas uma solução mais simples a meu ver é:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150W-DC-DC-B...-/141316770525
Painel 12V de uns 50W, a tensão no painel vai ter picos de uns 25V, então você ajusta esse step-up pra subir pra 30V, e liga a saída dele na entrada de um controlador solar 24V barato. Assim você vai aproveitar os momentos de pouco sol de forma mais eficiente. Eu não usaria circulando 150W de jeito nenhum, no maximo 75W (Metade da capacidade), mas esses circuitos são mais baratos, seja comprar pronto ou montar com CI tipo LM2577.

Sobre inversor, por esse preço não espere nada bom. Circuito barato mete praticamente uma onda quadrada no trafo, o rendimento é ruim e a senoidal gerada é feia. Pra circuito tipo fonte chaveada (TV, notebook, desktop) só vai dar problema se as fontes chaveadas forem vagabundas (E muitas são), por precaução seria bom colocar um filtro de linha (Filtro LC duplo) no caminho. 

Inversor bom tá nesse precinho camarada:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...power-500w-_JM

Mas evite inversor a todo custo, mais interessante mudar/acrescentar fonte em TV ou monitor do que usar inversor neles. Internamente usam +3,3V, +5V e/ou +12V, mais fácil usar sistema eletrico 24V e usar conversores dc-dc step-down (Tipo buck, tipo o LM2596) pra reduzir pra tensão, um pra linha de +5V, um pra linha de +12V, etc. Em aparelho moderno o consumo é baixo.

Se a intenção de inversor é ligar motor... bom... provavelmente não vai conseguir. Vai ter que arranjar inversor bem mais caro, de senoidal perfeita, são essas coisas baratas:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...al-hayonik-_JM
(Acredite, esse é o barato. Os importados senoidais estão uns R$ 2 mil)
Mas ainda assim, pra um motor 1/8 (De geladeira de 90W) é bom um inversor senoidal de 1000W mesmo. Motor maior tipo 3/4cv, com corrente de partida maior, nem pensar. Membrana vibratória tipo bomba d'agua acho que só se for uma de consumo baixo tipo menos de 300W.

(E quanto a isso de "por hora", isso é só o modo de nominalizar a coisa, corrente circulando de 1A é 1A, só que pra armazenar 1Ah numa bateria ela tem que circular pela bateria por 1 hora. Quanto a potencia consumida idem, algo que consome 800W consome 800W o tempo todo, mas pra saber quanto tempo a bateria duraria ou o custo na conta de luz você bota a hora na conta, 800W em 12V são 66A, então esse equipto em 1 hora vai "drenar" 66 amperes da bateria (Se for uma bateria de 150Ah ela vai durar 2 horas com esse consumo), e na conta de luz será cobrado 0,8KWh. Força "parada" se mede em joules, 1 litro de gasolina tem digamos 30 megajaules de energia, ela tá lá parada e você "transforma" em calor, movimento ou eletricidade hora que quiser, mas eletricidade circula, seria medida por joule por segundo, só que complicaria as contas porque gera numeros enormes, mais fácil usar outro padrão que leva em conta a hora (3600 segundos, de modo que 1 joule é 1000W.segundo então 1KW.h é 3600 vezes isso). Enfim, está mais pra forma de grafar, você vai consumir a mesma energia seja medindo por segundo ou por hora, mas os aparelhos e bateria te dão a capacidade e consumo com a hora como referencia. Só cuida que de bateria de 1Ah não se consome 1Ah por hora, ela é chamada de 1Ah porque em 10 horas entrega 1A, ou seja, com consumo de 0,1Ah por 10 horas a tensão cai abaixo de 10,5V então é declarada "vazia". Se consumir 1Ah de uma bateria de 1Ah ela "ficar vazia" depois de uns 45 minutos, veja nas bateria a tabela de capacidade sob C10, C20 ou C100. Sendo que C10 é a descarga em 10 horas, C20 em 20 horas, C100 em 100 horas e etc, quanto mais lentamente se descarrega uma bateria melhor você aproveita ela, por isso digo que é uma baboseira enorme usar bateria pra alimentar consumos altos tipo 50A (600W) se usar bateria pequena tipo 100 a 200Ah. Bateria é pra consumo baixo, bem baixo.

(E carro eletrico? Bom... eles usam baterias de lithium que custam R$ 15 mil, aí sim dá pra consumo 30KW sem medo. Bateria cara PODE usar de qualquer jeito, veja os preços de baterias de descarga profunda e baterias tracionárias, ou dos sistemas com lithium)

Eu insisto, aproveita o momento de aprendizado e vai passando uns equiptos de menor consumo pra 12V ou 24V, passar uma casa toda pra solar/eolica/hidroeletrica complica, que dá dá, não sai caro, mas exige muito tempo, cada aparelho tem um funcionamento difrerente na fonte pra modificar, e geralmente nem é bom modificar, mas sim acrescentar fonte que opere a partir de 12V. Ventilação com 12/24V complica, mas circuitos eletronicos e iluminação são bem simples, a iluminação é a parte mais simples pra começar, se não quer mecher com led veja os inversores pra fluorescentes, esses sim você pode fazer em casa facilmente, tem muito circuito na web (fluorescent ou inverter 12V scheme), os mais simples são de rendimento pior mas são baratos de fazer, se ficar ruim faz outro, o custo desse tipo de produto é bem baixo, fluorescente tubular também não é cara.

----------


## Amanda

Rubem é tanta informação sem falar no custo, que até a pessoa fica triste. Quem vende as placas realmente não tá nem aí para informação na verdade só querem vender.
O alternador vou ver o que faço e ver se compensa gasta pelo menos para testar, vou utilizar motor 110v ou 12v que tenho para testar para fazer girar o alternador, não tenho nenhum interesse em utilizar nenhum motor a combustível, vou ficar olhando os prós e os contra para chegar a uma solução.
Eu estou fazendo alguns testes, eu tenho uma bateria de 9A e deixo no no-break normal e a placa solar direto com a bateria e só carregando o dia todo e no outro dia as 10:00 o controlador de carga fica piscando o led da bateria, segundo o manual, a bateria esta toda carregada eu deixo assim até as 12:00 e depois eu ligo a bateria ao no-break deixo ele como inversor e uso durante umas 6 horas até quando tem sol e junto com a fonte.
E sobre a minha fonte o que vc achou ? 
A fonte ( temporariamente ) que estou usando junto com a placa solar , é de 5A no trafo eu coloquei uma ponte retificadora de 35A ( onda completa ) com capacitores de filtro em torno de 8.000 x 50v, que fica em torno de 17v retificado, depois os diodos que vc me falou, coloquei 04 de 6A á 10A e esquentam um pouco, ligo em paralelo junto com a placa solar no controlador de carga.
O que eu pretendo utilizar é: Uma geladeira 90w, tv 40w os dois note book, um com bateria e outro sem, e 04 carregadores de celular para o uso dos led´s, não vou utilizar mais do que isso. 
Com sua experiência me ajude com suas dicas.

----------


## rubem

É muita informação mesmo. Por isso digo que a hora de aprender o basico de eletronica é no começo da adolescencia, isso não é idade de decorar formulas e cia, mas de fazer coisas basicas, de programar coisas simples (O www.code.org investe muito nisso, infelizmente pra eletronica não temos nada, e tanto eletronica como programação estão ao redor de todo mundo todo dia, muito mais importante aprender isso na adolescencia do que aprender regra de futebol ou baboseira similar, que só entrarão na vida do adulto pela TV (Que oh, é eletronica e programação!).

Bom, se ainda não tem alternador, ao invez de comprar um pronto e a intenção for algo eólico, uma solução simples e barata:
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-...-wind-turbine/
Uma parte giratória com imãs, veja do ebay ou no dx.com os preços do magnetos chamados rare-earth magnets, são até baratos e eles é que permitem muita geração de energia com bobinas simples. Se faltar espaço pra bobina grossa você pode colocar em lados opostos 2 em serie, mas como são varios imãs você pode ter varias em serie pra ter tensão mais alta com corrente menor, não que alta tensão seja melhor, é que isso permite rotação menor nesse tipo de rotor axial. Eu fiz um desse lá por 2005, muita resina e serragem, acho que meus magnetos não eram tão bons e fiz só 4 enrolamentos, mas com 300RPM (Pra roda d'agua de 1,2m foi o maximo de redução que consegui sem pesar, algo tipo 8:1) tinha tensão suficiente e com controlador de 1A ela se mantinha acima de uns 14V pra carregar bateria. 1A é pouco mas 24 horas de 1A é melhor que nada.

Tem mais conteúdo similar:
http://www.reuk.co.uk/Wind-Turbine-A...lternators.htm
A uns 10 anos tinha mais, acho que era no site home www.otherpower.com , hoje tem mais produto pronto a venda.

Sobre sua fonte com trafo, o problema é o rendimento que comentei. Todo trafo rende pouco, 75% geralmente. Levando em conta que a bateria só armazena uns 75% do que circula nela, na prática você está perdendo 50%, ou seja, pra cada watt armazenado na bateria está gastando 2W da rede elétrica. Não há lucro em armazenar energia em bateria, só prejuízo, e grande, 100% a mais de consumo!
Fora que no modo inversor o rendimento também nunca é bom, nobreak geralmente tem rendimento tipo 80%, então de cada watt armazenado na bateria (Que você gastou 2 pra armazenar usando trafo) você obtem em 127V AC apenas 0,8W.

Mesmo que trocasse seu trafo atual por uma fonte chaveada muito cara, na melhor das hipóteses o rendimento dela seria de uns 92%, e a bateria com um controlador MPPT reteria uns 80% disso. Ou seja, 1* 0,92 * 0,8 = 0,736. Você "perde" uns 27% nesse ponto. E se conseguir um inversor muito bom ele terá rendimento de uns 85%. Ou seja, 27 + 15 = 42% de perdas no processo ao todo.

Nobreak comum ligado 24x7 (Alimentado por AC) não é uma idéia tão boa porque os comuns são burros demais e ficam o tempo todo passando de 127 pra 115V, ou de 220V pra 115V, eles operam como um autotrafo, e autotrafo também rende mal, de 127 pra 115V as perdas devem ser de uns 5%, já de 220 pra 115V as perdas devem chegar nuns 20 a 25%. Teria que conseguir um nobreak que não fique como idiota passando de 127 pra 115V o tempo todo.

Mas digamos que consiga um nobreak que opere com tensão de saída = tensão de entrada, ou seja, energia passando reto quando tem AC. Usa ele pra manter uma bateria interna mini, digamos 12V 2,2A. Aí SEPARADO disso você coloca a bateria de 90Ah (Não é de 9Ah como você escreveu né? 9Ah em 12V são 108Wh armazenados, mal segura um notebook comum por 2 horas) sendo carregada por painel solar, e usa um diodo pra isolar uma bateria da outra, desse modo:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...6&d=1426171395

Desse modo só a energia do painel vai pra bateria, se houver perda (E há) na bateria ou controlador não tem problema porque você perdeu energia que chegou de graça. Desse modo o equipamento AC é alimentado diretamente pela rede eletrica, sem ter perda em carregamento ou coisa assim. O que você pode fazer é digamos as 16h de todo dia desligar a rede AC do nobreak, assim ele funcionará descarregando energia que chegou de graça na bateria atraves do painel solar.

(Os 12V 2,2A da bateria interna do nobreak são necessarios porque nobreak precisa verificar o estado de alguma bateria plugada nele. Pode até ser as celulas 4V 700mA que se vende pra lanterna de led ou raquete de matar mosquito, elas são 2 celulas de chumbo, é só colocar 3 dessas baterias 4V em serie e terá uma bateria selada de gel 12V 0,7A, o nobreak vai uns 10W pra carregar ela e depois uns 5W que é o gasto geral do nobreak sem consumo mesmo (Usando bateria pequena ou grande haveria esse desperdício por parte do nobreak, eles não são feitos pra economizar energia, são feitos pra armazenar pra emergencias, eles tem rendimento péssimo porque são baratos, inversor bom de 600VA custa R$ 600, não tem como um nobreak 600VA de R$ 250 ser eficiente).

Sobre ligar geladeira em inversor, idéia não muito boa, precisa inversor grande e caro, e vai gastar muita energia. TV é tranquilo, quanto aos notebooks tem solução de rendimento muito melhor que inversor:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...aser-cb005-_JM
Por mais barato que seja isso aguenta muita coisa, consumo de 60W já pendurei neles e foi tranquilo. Isso é basicamente um conversor dc-dc step-up , dá na mesma que isso:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/150W-DC-DC-B...-/171151982059
O rendimento disso passando de 12 pra 18V é algo tipo 90 a 92%.
Você liga isso direto na bateria, sem desperdiçar mais 15 a 20% no inversor (Pra depois a fonte chaveada do notebook desperdiçar mais 10%), e direto no notebook (Um pra cada, claro).

Quanto a carregador de celular com led, eles são fontes chaveadas 5V, tem o mesmo rendimento de uns 90%, sobre os 85% de rendimento do inversor, ou seja, está de qualquer forma perdendo 40 a 50% de energia nos leds.
Se são leds 3,6V 3W (Devem ser), coloca 3 em serie, cria necessidade de 10,8V, isso é quase a tensão da bateria vazia, mas com ela carregada deve chegar a 13,8V tem que fazer a conta do resistor pra ele. São 9W / 10,8V = 0,83A. De 13,8 pra 10,8V são 3V, e 3 / 0,83 = 3,6 ohms. Ou seja, coloque um resistor de uns 4,7 ohms entre os 3 leds 3,6V em serie e a bateria.
Já se forem leds 3V 3W, 3 dão 9V 9W, ou 1A. De 13,8 pra 9V são 4,8V, e 4,8 / 1 = 4,8 ohms. Ou seja, com resistor de 5,6 ohms está ok. Por precaução não uso tensão maxima dos leds na fonte, na prática eu usaria resistor de 6,8 e 8,2 ohms respectivamente nos 2 circuitos, o brilho diminui um pouco mas a vida útil do led aumenta trocentos %.

Se já tem bateria, controlador e painel solar, o jeito de reduzir a conta de luz é usando notebook e iluminação 12V por enquanto, eles consumirão ao longo da noite provavelmente tudo o que painel solar armazenar de dia. Esse negócio de carregar bateria pela rede eletrica pra depois usar a energia só desperdiça, desperdiça 50% praticamente, é uma péssima opção, não economiza nada mas sim só aumenta o consumo.

Enquanto puder evite a todo custo ligar motor em inversor, inversor comum (Tipo de nobreak, ou de menos de R$ 600) não aguenta nem uma geladeirinha de 90W (Tipo até 280 litros), o negócio é deixar motor na rede AC normal, e usar os 12V que o painel solar coloca na bateria de outra forma, as formas simples são iluminação (Inversor fluorescente ou led, nada de inverter pra 127V e ligar fluorescente compacta ou tubular, isso é perder 2x na inversão enquanto com inversor 12V de fluorescente perde só 1 vez uns 15%) e usar conversor dc-dc pra alimentar equipto tipo roteador ou notebook, no seu caso já que tem notebook pra alimentar tá perfeito, fonte automotiva pra notebook é barata o suficiente, alimentando com isso terá uns 20 a 25% a menos no consumo que alimentando com inversor AC e a fonte original do notebook.

Ou o seu problema é falta de eletricidade? Se for isso, aí sim justifica usar trafo pra carregar bateria. 
Mas se a intenção não é ter reserva mas sim reduzir consumo então não pode de jeito nenhum usar energia da rede AC pra guardar em bateria e depois voltar pra AC, porque isso tem rendimento péssimo que significa PERDER muita energia, gastar MAIS ou invez de gastar menos.

Pode olhar nas fontes chaveadas ou na ficha técnica dos trafos o rendimento, coisa tipo 70 a 85% é comum, isso significa PERDER 15 a 30% pra passar de 127VAC pra 13,8V DC.

Bons inversores também informam o rendimento fora, geralmente algo tipo 75 a 85%. Isso significa perder 15 a 25%. 

Se somar as 2 perdas elas vão de 30 a 45%. Fora que uma boa parte do que circula na bateria vira calor, a bateria não aquece de graça, aquele calor é energia dissipada na forma de calor, a media é perder na forma de calor uns 20% do que circula no começo da carga, e uns 60% do que circula no final da carga (OU sob flutuação, a bateria tem auto-descarga tipo 1mA, mas as fontes fazem flutuação com uns 200 a 300mA, tudo isso é dissipado pela bateria na forma de calor.

Já perder energia que chegou de graça pelo sol não é problema, controlador de carga PWM rende até 30% a menos que um MPPT, mas... essa perda não importa muito porque o sol é gratis, mais importante ter 80% do que um painel captou do que ter 0% e ter que usar energia da rede AC e pagar 50 a 70 centavos por KWh.



(Já se carregar a bateria via transformador você consumir o que foi carregado com rendimento geral de apenas 50%, você vai consumir o que o painel solar trouxe graça e também o que o trafo gastou DOBRADO pra carregar)

----------


## Amanda

Acho que estou entendendo, trocar para as fontes DC/DC para não perder corrente na conversão para 110V, ou seja tentar mudar tudo para 12V ou o possível. A minha tv tem fonte externa creio que seja tipo a do note, más o problema será a geladeira.
Agora adicionei uma outra bateria de 60A em paralelo com a de 100A, total 160A, trocando as fontes do note e tv, já vou economizar bastante. 
A bateria de 9A era para deixar o no-break funcionando, até a placa solar carregar a bateria de 100A. O meu controlador de carga é PWM.

----------


## rubem

Pra geladeira te aconselho dar uma olhada no nobreaks pra portão eletronico, acho que a MCM tem os mais em conta. O menor acho que é de 600VA, pra geladeira dessa dá. Não que sejam muito melhores que inversor caro, mas pode ligar o nobreak via diodo nas baterias maiores, e nalgum horário desligar a alimentação AC do nobreak pra ele operar sob bateria.

Mesmo nobreak comum de 1400VA ou mesmo 2200VA *não* costumam aguentar rodando motor, uma clínica aqui comprou algUNS diferentes pra freezer pequeno (Motor 1/8 de 90W igual sua geladeira deve ser) e queimou varios nobreaks, tipo 1800VA SMS, senoidal 2,2KVA barato, só resolveu quando comprou dupla-conversão (10x mais caros que os MCM pra portão-eletronico), se o motor tá ligado eles vão bem, o problema é aguentar a partida, o enrolamento de marcha consome 90W, mas o enrolamento de partida (Acionado pelo rele de partida até que a rotação atinga X rpm) consome uns 700W, o problema é que ele recebe uma onda tão feia (Parece senoidal só se for de costas, no mar, a noite...) que não consegue rotação suficiente, sob baixa rotação a carga indutiva é alta, cria muita defasagem entre corrente e tensão, isso aquece bastante os mosfets de um nobreak comum até o ponto que queimam. SE o enrolamento de partida fosse melhor (Com escovas talvez) aí um nobreak comum ia bem.

Outra questão é: Geladeira aguenta 1 hora sem ligar e ainda assim não troca tanto calor. A minha de uns 300l fica 6h desligada até começar a pingar (E só termina o degelo em umas 12h), leva umas 10h pra temperatura interna deixar de ter agua gelada. Então é de se rever bem a necessidade de geladeira em nobreak. O que EU faria é diminuir ao maximo o uso dela sob bateria, ligando uns 20 min. a cada 2 horas.
(Se for geladeira velha que esquenta rapido, é bom rever o imã e borracha da porta, e a forração de lã de vidro, as vezes isso molha ou apodrece e perde o isolamento, coisa boba tipo lã preta de velha e mofada, além de úmida, fazia uma geladeira 280l esquentar em umas 4 horas. Se for complicado conseguir lã de vidro veja as espumas expansíveis, não são o melhor isolamento mas são melhores que nada ou que lã molhada. Calor elas não aguentam, mas "frio" (Geladeira não esfria tanto, não dá -20°C) ela aguenta)

----------


## Amanda

Rubem tenho um trafo de 1.2kva de nobreak SMS e vou testar com esse projeto com o CI 4047 http://www.next.gr/circuits/Simple-l...ET-l36891.html
E uma correção a respeito da tv, no manual informa que o consumo da tv é de 49W RMS, já a fonte da tv informa que a fonte é de 19V, 3.42A, 65 W.
Só uma curiosidade, respeito das pessoas que tem sistema solar em casa, a energia excedente, como ela entra na corrente da concessionária ?

----------


## rubem

É complicado a TV falar em consumo real porque o consumo varia conforme o brilho, conforme o volume, conforme o processamento. Esses 49W provavelmente são o consumo máximo. Se mantiver a sala com menos luz dá pra diminuir o brilho e tal pra ter consumo um pouco menor, é bem capaz de na prática ficar em 40W mesmo.

Um conversor DC-DC de US$ 10 do Ebay, ou aquela fonte automotiva pra notebook que passei os links servem bem pra essa TV, o rendimento passando de 12 pra 19V deve ficar nuns 86%, praticamente o mesmo da fonte AC original (Só que não teria a perda no inversor).
Você pode até ligar as 2 fontes juntas, isolando com diodo (1 diodo de uns 8A entre cada) pra não precisar trocar de fonte, seria só colocar um interruptor pra ligar cada um.
(E se usar o conversor dc-dc ajustavel você pode ajustar ele pra algo tipo 0,2V a mais que a fonte AC da TV, assim a maior parte do consumo viria do conversor e não da fonte original, o consumo sempre vem de quem tem a tensão maior)

Sobre o inversor, a intenção seria alimentar o que com ele?
Esse tipo de inversor usa onda quadrada, pra fins de marketing chamam de "senoidal modificada", a teoria é que isso devia acontecer, você aplica uma onda quadrada e o transformador "atenua" pra uma senoidal:


Mas na prática o normal é a carga não ser planejada com perfeição (Resistencia do trafo conforme os mosfets usados, por exemplo), e na prática você tem isso aqui:

O problema é que o pico (Acima de uns 120V) não tem energia suficiente pra girar algo tipo um motor, se aplicar um consumo meio alto o topo da onda fica aplainado, tipo:

Ou http://s997.photobucket.com/user/Dak..._0837.jpg.html

Ou esse aqui que mostra melhor a falta de pico, aplainada por alto consumo:



Esse é exatamente o problema de nobreak, eles usam inversor com onda modificada (Tá mais pra onda quadrada modificada do que pra "senoidal por aproximação".

Pra ter senoidal de verdade, pra motor girar sem problemas, se usar PWM, mais ou menos assim:

A saída 1 é um conjunto de mosfets, a saida 2 é outro conjunto de mosfets. Precisa um CI complexo pra gerenciar isso, pra alterar a largura dos pulsos de maneira variada e pra mandar os pulsos ora pra uma e ora pra outra saída. Geralmente se usa microcontrolador:

Sou uma anta em materia de programação então programar PIC não é comigo, não sei usar isso. Tem CI's dedicados, dá pra fazer circuito até simples:


Inversor com PWM gerando senoidal não só tem senoidal mais limpa e portanto apta a rodar motores, o rendimento melhor muito!
O rendimento desse circuito com onda quadrada que postou deve render algo péssimo tipo 60%. Pra algo tipo fonte chaveada isso serve, qualquer fonte chaveada tem uma ponte retificadora na entrada, ou seja, passa tudo pra DC, então se a AC é limpa ou suja, se é senoidal ou quadrada tanto faz. Já motor depende muito da forma de onda.

Um circuito com componentes baratos infelizmente exige muito ajuste (Conforme o trafo), tipo esse:
http://www.homemade-circuits.com/201...sine-wave.html
3 LM555, 1 LM4017, não sai caro. O problema é o ajuste de frequencia e analizar a forma de onda, isso exige osciloscopio.

Por isso inversor senoidal, ou nobreak senoidal é um bicho bastante caro, o circuito é complexo. 
Um inversor simples é coisa barata, uma lampada fluorescente compacta é um inversor de uns 200VDC pra uns 800VAC, é um circuito com ponte retificadora na entrada (Se for 127V tem dobrador de tensão!), filtragem por capacitor, depois um par de 13007 faz a oscilação que é aplicada num transformador, e no outro lado deste se obtem 800 a 1000V, que vão pra lampada e ionizam ela. Um inversor desse sai barato, R$ 10 numa lampada fluorescente compacta com eles. Inversão simples não tem segredo, mas... tem rendimento péssimo, e não serve pra motor indutivo, ou seja, não serve pra geladeira, pra ventilador de mesa ou de teto.

Dá pra ligar a sua geladeira com inversor de onda quadrada, MAS precisa muito ajuste. O ideal é ter um trafo de tensão MENOR (O de nobreak é de tensão meio alta), mas enfim, é só questão de fazer o gerador, tentar ligar a geladeira, e acompanhar no osciloscopio a forma de onda no ato da tentativa de ligar a geladeira, ver se há deformação no topo ou na rampa de subida da onda e tentar corrigir isso com capacitor antes ou depois do trafo, ou simplesmente com tensão mais alta, talvez com um circuito (Por rele) pra reduzir a tensão ou desligar uns capacitores depois de a geladeira ter entrado no giro normal pelo enrolamento de marcha (Teria que acoplar algo no rele de partida da geladeira), enfim, seria um inversor específico pra geladeira, porque acredite, esses motores com enrolamento de partida a parte são a grande dificuldade. SE fosse outro tipo de motor poderia colocar algo tipo uma "partida manual", com uma cordinha pra aceleração inicial, e então ligar o inversor, assim excluiria o enrolamento de partida e usaria só o enrolamento de marcha, mas geladeira tem motor lacrado.

Fora comprar inversor senoidal (Ou um osciloscopio pra fazer os ajustes finos pra um inversor pra geladeira) não vejo um jeito simples de ligar geladeira em 12V, por isso insisto em não usar ela em 12V se não for preciso.

(Mas se quiser insistir, eu diria pra usar 4 mosfets de 60A ou mais num inversor de onda quadrada pra geladeira de 90W, somente 2 mosfets devem cozinhar de calor rapidinho, algo nesse estilo:
https://fahriemjeblog.files.wordpres...rschematic.png
Ou com mais mosfets paralelos.
Ou mesmo com mosfets invertendo a polarização no trafo, tipo isso:
http://danyk.cz/menic230_5_en.html

(Mas veja lá em baixo a forma de onda no osciloscopio, não tem nada a ver com senoidal, raramente um motor puramente indutivo gira com esse tipo de onda. Se ele já está girando alguns se mantem, mas iniciar o gira eles não conseguem, eles aquecem sem girar até queimar, ou ficam consumindo demais até queimar o inversor)

Tem geladeira 12/24V na www.elber.ind.br, uns R$ 2,5 mil pela de 280 litros... então nem trocar de geladeira é uma opção barata, melhor deixar ela na rede AC mesmo, e usar os 12V pra outras coisas, sem inversor de preferência (Exceto inversor pra lampada fluorescente, que é um uso muito bom, tipo esses:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...nte-15-20w-_JM
Liga um deles numa dessa:
http://www.luzcasa.com.br/Produto-LA...o-100-100.aspx
E putz, são 1200 lumens com 14W de consumo. Lampada fluorescente compacta que tem 1200 lumens é uma de uns 21W. Ou seja, não só terá uma ótima lampada (Essas T5 tubulares são ótimas), terá até mais luz com menor consumo, sem falar que o consumo é feito de uma fonte gratis.
(Na sala eu uso só 700 lumens, pra TV ficar com menor brilho e tal, mas em local de trabalho preciso uns 1200 a 1400 lumens mesmo)

Esse tipo de tubular T5 dura tanto quanto as antigas T10 de 40W, usando umas 3h.dia dura 10 anos, começa a pretear os cantos em uns 8 anos. Fluorescente compacta barata as vezes preteia os cantos em muito menos tempo, a longo prazo não são um bom investimendo, nem pra sistema 12V nem pra lampada comum na rede AC.

----------


## Amanda

Rubem comprei a placa solar de 150w e led´s de 3w de 3,4 a 3,6v.
Vc poderia de ajudar sobre os led´s, qual o resistor eu poderia colocar para usar na bateria em 12v.
Resistor para 01 led, para 02 led´s, para 03 led´s e 04 led´s em sistema tambem de em série.
E vou fazer o inversor com o cd 4047 com o trafo do no-break SMS de 1.2Kva, para testar na geladeira, ou esse com IR 2153.
http://danyk.cz/menic230_5_en.html

----------


## rubem

Com led de potencia grande é melhor evitar resistor, o resistor vai dissipar muita coisa.

Bom, vamos fazer a conta com a maior tensão do led e a maior da bateria. 3,6V no led e 13,8V na bateria.
13,8 - 3,6 = 10,2V. 
3W em 3,6V = 3 / 3,6 = 0,83A
10,2/0,83 = 12,2 ohms.
Resistor de 12 ohms.

MAS... o resistor vai ter que transformar em calor 10V / 0,8 = 8 watts!!!!!!
Ou seja, o led vai consumir 3W, mas o resistor vai ter que jogar no lixo 8W em calor. Precisaria resistor 12 ohms por 10 watts. Raro e caro.

Melhor colocar 2 ou 3 leds em serie, com apenas 1 resistor.

Se colocar os 3 leds em serie, com resistor de 4,7 ohms, vai ter brilho ótimo com bateria cheia (13,5 a 13,8V), mas com a bateria baixa (11V) vai ficar fraco, talvez seria legal um chave seletora entre resistor de 4,7 ohms e um de 2,2 ohms. Como os leds consomem 3W vai precisar arranjar resistor de 3W. Seria algo tipo 3 leds de 3W gerando luz, e um resistor consumindo 3W gerando apenas calor. Não é um rendimento tão bom.
(Lampadas 12V usando dezenas de leds pequenos (5050, por exemplo) porque vai um resistor pequeno a cada 2 ou 3 leds, cada um dissipa pouco calor (Os leds menores aguentam mais sobretensão), no fim das contas o desperdício percentual é menor)

Calcula aqui se não quiser fazer a conta:
http://www.robotizando.com.br/calculadora_leds.php


Pra não desperdiçar energia com led de alto consumo tem os drivers, tipo:
http://www.dx.com/p/4w-led-constant-...5#.VUEt5ThVVlY
E as fontes de corrente constante, tipo:
http://www.dx.com/p/7w-led-constant-...3#.VUEt4ThVVlY
Eles trabalham com PWM geralmente, rendimento tipo 85 a 95% geralmente, aceitam um range de tensão grande sem que o brilho do led varie.

Com resistor é bem complicado não desperdiçar algo tipo 1/3 ou 1/4 do gasto total em resistores.


Eu optei por leds de 34V recentemente por isso, se é pra colocar circuito prefiro um step-up passando de 5-30V pra 34V assim posso ligar em bateria 6V, em bateria 12V danificada (Com 8V, digamos), posso ligar em sistema 24V. Se é pra render só 85% eu prefiro algo que me sirva em todo lugar.

Poderia usar circuito tipo esse com 1 probleminha:
http://www.dx.com/p/lm2596-dc-dc-ste...e-green-350239
Ajustado pra saída em 3,6V seria tudo ok, MAS o limite de 3A é na SAÍDA, e 3,6V *3A = 11W, seRIA pra 3 leds 3W em paralelo. Mas isso é corrente de pico, o que isso geralmente suporta como media é 1,8A, e 3,6 * 1,8 = 6,48W. Ou seja, se quer que o circuito dure, só 2 leds 3W em cada conversor dc-dc. Aí a coisa fica cara.

Leds bom pra uso em sistema 12V (Que varia de 11 a 14V conforme a carga da bateria) é led de tensão mais alta que tem aquela meleca amarela de silicone em cima, tipo:
http://www.dx.com/p/10w-7000k-750-lu...2#.VUEw4zhVVlY
Se olhar bem vai ter 3 conjuntos de 3 leds em sequencia internamente, são 9 leds ao todo, o silicone dissipa algum calor, mas o grosso da dissipação é por baixo, sob luz total isso aquece, então você coloca sobre um bom dissipador de calor, aumenta muito a vida útil da coisa. Alias, eles até tem range maior de tensão, 9 a 11V, enquanto 3 leds de 3,4-3,6V aceitam em serie 10,2 a 10,8V, tudo porque isolados não conseguem dissipar muito calor.

Se você tem led de lente maciça, tipo esses:
http://www.dx.com/p/jr-3w-410nm-3w-4...3#.VUEyujhVVlY
Complicado dar alguma sobretensão e esperar que sobrevivam (Os meus desses tem ótima luz, mas queimam demais).
Mas se for led com gel ("Geleado" existe?), tipo:
http://www.dx.com/p/jz-3w-3w-270lm-6...3#.VUEy0ThVVlY
Aí é bem mais tranquilo colocar um resistor de valor levemente menor, desde que coloque os leds em local ventilado (Ou em cima de algo metalico, com pasta termica passa dissipar mais calor).

Esses macicos de 3W 3,6V eu coloquei em lanterna de cabeça, em bateria de lithium (Que chega a 4,1V carregada) com resistor de 4,7 ohms e a luz era fraca, baixei pra 1 ohm e queimou o led, ainda uso em laterna de cabeça um desses, mas a luz é amarelada já que não quero arriscar queimar mais led testando resistores menores.

----------


## weslly21

esse cara é humano ?

----------


## Zucchi

> esse cara é humano ?


Velho eu pago MUITO pau para as explicações dele. É o tipo de pessoa e de cerebro que você não encontra em todos os lugares. Sério.

Eu entrei neste topico aqui para perguntar de uma coisa que quero começar a instalar em casa. Gostaria de começar a instalar um sistema de painéis solares aqui em casa de forma que eu consuma MENOS energia da rede elétrica publica e comece a economizar uns trocados e que eu vá aumentando o numero de painéis no decorrer do tempo.

Já salvei o tópico nos favoritos pq passei os olhos e vi que tem um monte de assunto bacana e que quero aprender.

Rubem, tem muito segredo em fazer isso?

----------


## rubem

Não vejo segredo, é só imaginar que o mais simples nesse caso é o mais economico.
Painel > controlador > bateria
E consumir direto da bateria. Seja lampada de led, conversor dc-dc pra notebook, roteador/modem/swtich.

Um painel captura o maximo dele por cerca de 5 horas em media. Se comprar painel de 100W vai capturar por dia uns 500W (Captura mais, mas perde muita coisa durante a carga, pega essas 5h como o que terá de energia na bateria). Com 500W por dia em bateria você define como quer gastar isso.

Mudar TODA a iluminação por led 12V sai caro, e usar inversor 12VDC > 127/220VAC gera muita perda de energia (Rendimento ruim). Mas pode ir mudando aos poucos.
O que dá pra fazer logo de cara é colocar modem e roteador em 12V, eles geralmente aceitam bem. Também dá pra colocar uma fonte automotiva no notebook (Se usar), é fácil você tirar a fonte AC da tomada e plugar a DC na bateria. Notebook gasta 30 a 45W geralmente, se usar muitas horas por dia isso faz diferença.

O resto complica. Tem tela Led com fonte externa, 12V geralmente, essas também é fácil plugar direto na bateria. TV LCD complica, meio complicado colocar inversor, mas se for usar inversor use assim, em algo que você use poucas horas por dia.

O que mais gasta eletricidade nas casas, tipo chuveiro eletrico, ar-condicionado e ventilador, e eletrodomesticos tipo microondas, geladeira e pequenos aparelhos somados, isso não vale a pena ligar em inversor, precisa inversor caro e é mais fácil queimar um motor deles por baixa tensão (Onda muito diferente de senoidal) do que economizar muita energia. Um ar-condicionado tem motor de 1/2cv, chega a 2000W de corrente de partida, precisa um inversor muito caro pra isso, melhor economizar em OUTROS aparelhos e deixar um pouco de gasto com coisas que não precisam energia 24x7 (Nem geladeira precisa, geralmente funcionando 20 minutos por hora fica gelado o suficiente, dependendo do isolamento pode ficar 5 horas sem eletricidade e a temp. interna mal baixa 5°C).

Se colocar painel 100W mesmo, um notebook 24x7 (P2P rules!!! TV já morreu :P) com tela desligada consumirá essa energia! 24 horas de 20-25W de consumo dá até mais de 500W, é o que um painel de 100W armazena em média por dia.

0,5KW por dia vai reduzir 15KW.h da conta de luz, isso sozinho não faz tanto efeito (Talvez se esses 15KW.h sejam o que te separa de uma faixa de consumo com ICMS menor. Aqui fico entre 290 e 340KWh, abaixo de 300KW.h é 24% de icms, e acima é 30%, são R$ 10 a mais ou a menos de ICMS (Se fosse pra faixa dos 100KW.h seria R$ 50 a menos de ICMS, aí sim). Mas ICMS depende da concessão, cada estado fez concessão com regras diferentes, por isso também o valor do KW.h varia tanto: http://www.aneel.gov.br/area.cfm?idArea=493 )

Mas é um bom começo, é só 15KW.h a menos mas em alguns anos isso paga o investimento, depois é só lucro.

(O maior problema acho que é produto que gasta demais, tipo ventilador de teto gastando 130W, se for trocar por um de gasto menor já é interessante partir pra solução 12V, junta o baixo consumo, a necessidade de troca, com a energia gratis. Questão de ir acostumando a procurar solução 12V pra tudo, geralmente são soluções de baixo consumo então mesmo que use um carregador 12V de alto-rendimento nas baterias ainda assim terá economia)

----------


## Amanda

Os led´s que comprei foi 
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ador-calor-_JM
e sobe o inversor que postei o que vc acha ? com um trafo de nobreak 1.2kva SMS.
http://danyk.cz/menic230_5_en.html

----------


## rubem

Vish, é desses leds que eu queimei varios, acho eles bem mais sensíveis que os com gel amarelo mole.

Sobre o inversor já falei, eu não acredito que o motor dê partida direito com uma senoidal apenas "aproximada", e nesse caso tem outro agravante: Os mosfets estão numa ponte H onde a circulação de corrente ocorrerá de maneira intercalada passando por 2 mosfets, assim:

A queda de tensão é tamanha que é preciso um trafo de 9V em um circuito alimentado por 12V.

Transformador de nobreak tem enrolamento que quando alimentado via 127V tem 16V, ele é feito pra 115V por isso essa diferença. 
A princípio você tem um enrolamento de tensão maior que o correto.

Na prática você obterá da saída 115V dele provavelmente uns 105 a 110V, se medir com multimetro comum (Não um True-RMS) verá tensão tipo 80-85V (Que é o que se mede em nobreak comum alimentado por baterias, dependo do tipo de inversor dele). Essa tensão "errada" que os multimetros lêem é culpa da forma de onda não muito senoidal, a parte de cima da onda (O pico da onda) é justamente onde falta a "senoidalidade", é de onde sai a tensão efetiva que faz os motores pegarem velocidade:


Se esse motor vai arrancar direito com a tensão menor e com a forma de onda muito diferente da senoidal, isso não tem como adivinhar, geralmente não dá certo, o jeito é montar e testar pra saber.
(Certeza só tem com onda senoidal mesmo)

Esse tipo de transformador de tensão maior que o ideal se dá bem com senoidal gerada por PWM, nesse estilo:

A maioria dos inversores pra isso usa 2 enrolamentos de baixa tensão, com 12V no centro, igual o trafo de nobreak costuma ser, numa googlada rápida achei:
http://www.homemade-circuits.com/201...-inverter.html
Mas isso é um circuito com antiquados/velhos transistores, teria que achar um mais moderno, com mosfets.

Tem bastante opções com transistores:
http://www.brighthubengineering.com/...e-equivalents/
ou
http://bekemips.jimdo.com/2012/06/28...rcuit-diagram/
(É o mesmo)

Com 1 par de mosfets acho que já mandei esse circuito antes:
http://www.homemade-circuits.com/201...sine-wave.html

Esses circuitos de senoidal aproximada servem bem pra alimentar fonte chaveada e cia, esse pico citado no seu link de 325V é o pico da onda AC (A diferença de potencial aproveitavel seria 230V), o que uma fonte chaveada faz é retificar isso, depois de retificado teria 325VDC, isso está no range de tensões que as fontes chaveadas 100-240VAC aceitam (Aceitam 120VDC até 370VDC geralmente), mas a forma de onda sendo uma senoidal torta, e torta justo na parte acima do meio (Lá pelos 70% da subida, digamos) onde a indução nos motores faria mais efeito, com esse problema justo nessa parte da onde não dá pra ter nem meia certeza se um motor irá gerar, terá que ver como o circuito se comporta com a carga induzida pelo motor, se essa carga entortar demais a onda o motor não vai pegar velocidade, vai ficar em baixa rotação gastando muito o tempo todo. Alias, que vai ficar em rotação menor que com senoidal perfeita isso vai, mas se será pouco o suficiente a ponto do segundo enrolamento (O de marcha) não assumir, essa é a parte que não tem como adivinhar, pelo que eu já usei de inversores de onda quadrada a resposta é não funciona, de senoidal aproximada é funciona lá de vez em quando, e com senoidal perfeita (pura) a resposta é sempre funciona.

(Se tivesse um trafo de 10V pra 135V eu diria que dá pra fazer funcionar até com onda quadrada! Nobreak pra portão-eletronico usa isso)

----------


## SANDOR

Bom Dia amigos!
Gostaria de uma ajuda em um problema, que superou meus conhecimentos. Possuo uma pequena piscicultura, onde estão ligadas atualmente uma bomba 9000 litros a 180w de consumo, e um soprador de ar a 130 w de consumo. Para aquecer a água, pois aqui no inverno faz muito frio, utilizo quatro aquecedores de 300 w cada. Como sistema de emergência uso banco de baterias, em valor atual de 510 Ah, ligadas a um nobreak senoidal de 2200 VA da Ragtech. Como fonte de energia, usava a rede publica, mas como estava muito cara, comprei um aerogerador de 2000 w, que está ligado juntamente com a rede pública. Pretendia comprar um inversor para injetar na rede publica a energia eventualmente excedente, para dar uma baixada na conta de luz. Mas, a um tempo atrás, em outro fórum, me disseram que, por meu nobreak ser senoidal, ele injetaria automaticamente na rede publica a energia excedente da carga total das baterias, pois já possui dentro de si o inversor. Mas não pude conferir as credenciais do meu informante. Gostaria então de obter mais informações a respeito aqui, onde existem pessoas com grande conhecimento técnico, que me falta.Obrigado, e agradeço qualquer ajuda.

----------


## rubem

Nobreak senoidal não "volta" energia pra rede elétrica, quem afirmou isso fugiu da escola.

Precisaria um inversor grid-tie. Alguns nobreaks bem caros tem essa feature, mas nobreak comum não tem nada disso. A entrada é apenas entrada, o inversor manda tensão apenas pra saída.

Em nobreak comum (SMS, Ragtech, Multilaser, Eaton, APC, Enermax, Lacerda), esses de 400VA a 5KVA, de R$ 200 a 10 mil, a inversão é ligado num trafo que vai apenas pra saída. Pra inversão grid-tie precisa um circuito MUITO mais complexo e mais caro!

Não é questão apenas de ter uma onda senoidal na saída, pra ela voltar pra rede elétrica precisaria estar sincronizada (Não apenas a 60Hz, todo ciclo deve coincidir com precisão), e precisa ter uma tensão minimamente mais alta que a rede (Afinal o consumo em sistemas em paralelo sempre sai de quem tem a maior tensão).

Dependendo da tensão do aerogerador, vai precisar de inversor grid tie pra uma ou outra tensão, um pra sistema 24, 36 e 48V:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...500w-watts-_JM

E esse pra sistemas 12 e 24V:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...funco-mppt-_JM

(Um inversor comum de 500 ou 1000W, custa algo tipo 1/4 ou 1/3 desse preço, o grid tie é caro mesmo, esses aí ainda estão baratos, é marca desconhecida, sabe-se lá a qualidade)

Mas se requerer o medidor pra cia elétrica, eles talvez exijam NFE de um inversor grid-tie homologado, pergunte pra cia elétrica o que eles precisam pra instalar medidor bidirecional (A NFE do medidor vão querer, não sei se vão exigir do inverter grid tie).


Tem que ver se o medidor de consumo de eletricidade na sua rede roda pra trás. Os medidores antigos analógicos são de MEDIÇÃO unidirecional, só giram pra frente, o consumo só aumenta. Os medidores digitais idem, o consumo nunca diminui. Mas... eles permite o retorno de alimentação, a energia de um inversor grid tie de fato voltaria pra rede elétrica externa, mas sem girar o relógio pra trás. Não reduziria sua conta de luz.

Por exemplo, esse aqui é um relógio bidirecioal, ele "diminui" o consumo quando tem energia voltando:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...co-digital-_JM

E esse aqui é um unidirecional antigo comum:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...gital-novo-_JM
Nele a energia volta, mas o contador não registra a diminuição.
(É tipo quando você dá a ré no carro mas o odômetro não diminui o valor marcado, só aumenta quando vai pra frente, é um marcador unidirecional)

Teria que perguntar na cia elétrica que medidores bidirecionais eles aceitam, se eles os instalam sem custo, se precisa ser um homologado (Alguns são caros). Que eles vão ter que lacrar o aparelho ou registrar a troca eles vão, não tem como um mês a medida ser feita num número tipo 55874 e no outro mês o leitor passa lá e tem um numero escrito 25, perde a sequência da leitura, e eles precisam ver os lacres e cia (Porque não é impossível adulterar medidor).


Enfim, o fato de ter inversor não diz nada, tem inversor que custa o preço de um pizza:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ac-80wcabo-_JM
Mas isso não fica sincronizado com a rede elétrica, não tem nada de inteligente pra ficar sempre entregando tensão.

Eu duvido que esses inversores grid tie baratos (Menos de R$ 2 mil) durem muito, porque os inversores comuns (off-grid) de menos de R$ 2 mil (Por 1000 a 2000W) não aguentam muito tranco, a feature grid tie é mais complexa, resulta num inversor mais caro, acho que os bons (Xantrex, Morning Star, nem sei que marcas de renome tem isso no brasil) de 1000 a 2000W vão chegar na casa dos R$ 3 mil.


Ah, suas bombas (De água, e de ar quente) com motores provavelmente precisam mesmo de inversor senoidal (Ou nobreak pra portão eletrônico), mas aquecedor que é uma resistência (Um fio de niquel-cromo) simples operam MUITO BEM até com inversor comum xexelento de R$ 100, uma resistência será aquecida do mesmo jeito com uma onda senoidal, com onda quadrada, trapezoidal, até com DC pura. Se separar motor de outros equipamentos (Até fontes chaveadas comuns), não precisa inversor senoidal pra equipamento que aceita qualquer onda (A maioria das fontes chaveadas retifica e passa pra DC logo na entrada, se entra onda senoidal ou onda trapezoidal o circuito nem fica sabendo, terá 160VDC depois da retificação e filtragem, ao invés dos 115VAC do nobreak (Senoidal ou comum).

só motor que precisa senoidal pura e limpa sem falta, o resto dos equipamentos em geral não liga pro fato da onda ser "semi-senoidal", e pra alguns equipamentos até onda quadrada ou triangular serviria!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Os nobreaks na falta de energia da rede pública não volta a energia, a menos que os relês de comutação estejam com problema o que é raro isso acontecer. Se for para economizar energia acho que está fazendo errado, por que que qualquer nobreak uma vez conectado à tomada está consumindo energia em até 15% da sua capacidade conforme o estado da bateria atingindo a marca dos 200kw consumidos num mês. Se a falta de energia no local for baixa, é mais vantagem comprar um motogerador a gasolina de no minimo 3000 watts que se acha por volta de R$1500,00 solução encontrada aqui por bancos e redes de lojas e farmácias que trabalham no sistema on-line com a matriz ou receita.
Caso resolva usar um motogerador, chame um eletricista de sua confiança para que seja instalado uma chave de reversão, e alguns deles tem sáida de 12V já incluso e com partida elétrica como opcionais.

----------


## SANDOR

Caro Rubem, obrigado por sua contribuição. Acompanho suas postagens desde o início deste tópico. Comprarei o inversor, e pesquisei algumas idéias para o aquecimento da água no inverno rigoroso aqui do sul. Espero conseguir baixar a conta de luz, que está sendo o insumo mais caro da criação.
Mais uma vez, obrigado!!

----------


## SANDOR

Obrigado Nilton!

----------


## rubem

Nunca calculei o gasto de fontes diferentes de calor, mas em aviários geralmente se usa gás (E isso obriga a acordar no meio da madrugada pra ir desligar aquecedor) ao invés de eletricidade, suspeito que tem um bom motivo financeiro pra isso.

Aquecimento solar de água só tem um problema no inverno: Precisa sol! :-)

Energia solar fotovoltaica terá captação bem baixa em dias nublados, mas o aquecimento com serpentinas e cia precisa calor do sol.

Em aquecimento pra reservatório, se usa aqueles painéis de dutos retos porque assim a água circula naturalmente, o painel fica abaixo do fundo do reservatório por isso está sempre cheio, a água quente se expande, mas ao invés de voltar empurrando muita água, é mais fácil ela ir pra cima, com isso o painel reto faz o recalque da água, eleva ela.



Mas na parte de baixo desse painel, entre a saída do reservatório e a entrada do painel, dá pra acrescentar um aquecedor mais simples e deixar ele em linha reta jogado em baixo: Mangueira enrolada.

É muuuuuuuito simples pegar uma mangueira e enrolar, ela sozinha não faz o recalque de muita água, ou pelo menos não comparado ao painel com os dutos retos pra cima.

Ou seja, o que sempre proponho é painel dutado comum pra recalque, e painel de mangueira enrolada pra aquecer um volume maior.

Pode só jogar as mangueiras no sol

Fazer uma coisa mais bonitinha

Mas a única coisa que melhora de fato um pouco o rendimento (Não apenas a estética) é colocar dentro de uma caixa com vidro ou plástico na frente, pra evitar que o VENTO esfrie a mangueira:


Se tem sol e vento gelado, esse plastico ou vidro na frente (Não encostando na mangueira) ajuda muito.

Se já tem bombas, e colocar a água pra passar por dentro dos canos, ela vai aquecer MUITO. Naturalmente a água circula pouco, ela aquece um pouco e já se expande, já sobe pro reservatório, mas se colocar a água pra circular a força vai aquecer pouco em casa passada (0,5°C por passada, digamos), mas uma bomba com capacidade pra digamos 500l.hora vai fazer a água passar várias vezes, no fim do dia o calor total acumulado é muito maior. Ou seja, agrega uma espiral simples de fazer na bomba de aeração e terá aquecimento otimizado.


Se nem tem tanto sol, um painel solar fotovoltaico de 250W 24V deve captar uns 50W 21V em dia nublado, é pouco pra um painel que custa R$ 1 mil, não sei se compensa fazer algo com isso.

E tem a queima de material. Uma espiral com fio de cobre (Pra duto de freio, em caminhões ou carretas, toda loja de peças tem) enrolada sobre um fogo qualquer aquece muita água. Madeira, plástico, folhas, depois do fogo iniciado uma mini-fornalha queima de tudo.

Isso é aberto, exige mais fogo:

Mas é só confinar num recipiente, os aquecedores a gás são fechados e otimizam ao máximo a troca de calor com dutos mais fechadinhos

Com tubo de freio dá pra fazer coisa similar pra colocar em cima de uma fonte qualquer queimando, tipo


Tirar a água a 10°C, passar por um aquecedor desse, e voltar ela a 25°C, talvez não seja uma boa, mas se essa volta por feita no aerador, que espalha a água pela superfície, talvez não fique tão desconfortável, com circulação forçada a água nessas espiras não aquece tanto a cada passada, ao longo das horas aqueceria 1 ou 2°C de milhares de litros, enquanto que com circulação natural (Água quente subindo sozinha) teria alguma centenas de litros uns 40°C mais quente, pra humanos num ofurô tanto faz, mas peixe sei que sofre com essas diferenças térmicas.

(Aqui mais pro norte tem árvore que perde galhos aos monte, a árvore chamada canela perde galhos demais, é plantar e ir pegando o que cai. Mais pro sul do país não lembro de nenhuma assim, talvez seria caso de ver quanto custa um metro cúbico de eucalipto pra lenha por aí, acho que pra aquecer uma casa um inverno na serra do RS gasta uns 2m³ (Segundo um parente meu que mora na roça perto de Vacaria), não sei dos preços, aqui no fim de MT uma carga de pickup com lenhas diversas sai uns R$ 90, deve ter quase 3m³, e tenho a impressão que gera o dobro de calor que 2 botijões de gás que vão ficar uns R$ 120)

Esse é daqueles problema que realmente resolve com eletricidade é o pior jeito, é mais simples controlar a temperatura com exatidão, mas está gastando energia estável e pura em uma resistência elétrica que aqueceria igual com energia suja e instável.



===========================
E eu tô suando aqui, tá uns 35ºC aqui dentro, se existir algum inverno aqui ele significa baixar pra 25°C (Vou suar igual), e eu falando em aquecer água.

----------


## SANDOR

Cheguei às mesmas conclusões nilton... Mas estou num pouco receoso em colocar um aquecedor a gás... Estou mais inclinado a utilizar o processo da mangueira preta, talvez 100 ou 200 metros em espiral com a água movimentada pela bomba seja uma solução adequada enquanto pesquiso mais sobre o aquecedor a gás.
Realmente, a questão é mais simples se utilizar eletricidade, mas o preço dos painéis solares ainda estão proibitivos para pequeno produtor. Penso em, talvez, comprar um segundo aerogerador de 2000 watts, e colocar ele, solito no inversor, enquanto o outro permanece no banco de baterias. Seria o máximo se o aerogerador pudesse manter sozinho o consumo, desligado da rede publica, mas ainda não consegui volume de vento que mantivesse isso. Talvez eu conseguisse se o meu banco de baterias fosse maior...

----------


## SANDOR

rubem, me desculpe a descortesia. Estava ponderando a resposta do amigo nilton quando respondi a sua postagem. Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## SANDOR

Gente... estou instalando um aquecedor a gás, mas estou com problemas. O liguei, mas segundo a assistência técnica não há pressão suficiente, mesmo estando ligado diretamente a minha bomba submersa de 9000 litros por hora. Me recomendaram colocar uma caixa dágua a 5 no mínimo e no máximo a 10 metros de altura para assim obter a pressurização adequada. Estou com problema$$ para montar essa estrutura e pensei: e se eu bombeasse a água dentro de um cano de PVC de 10 metros de comprimento na vertical, eu obteria a pressão como se fosse uma caixa dágua a 10 metros de altura?

----------


## rubem

Com um cano grosso (150mm, digamos) dá peso na coluna d'agua, mas... o cano esvazia. Você provavelmente não conseguirá encher ele em velocidade suficiente.

Se for colocar um cano fino comum, nem precisa vários metros de cano, uma bomba cria pressão suficiente.

Não é mais fácil colocar pressurizador? Tipo :
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...0v-ou-220v-_JM

Eles puxam água pra caramba. Não é questão de empurrar o que tem disponível, eles puxam mesmo, aumentam a circulação.

Ou talvez dentro da caixa do aquecedor a gás tenha um espacinho pra pressurizador tipo:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...tp-40-127v-_JM
Ou em baixo dele, eu lembro de ver uns aquecedores a gás bem gigantes, onde uma bomba dessa em baixo passaria desapercebida.

(E acredite, bomba de 120W numa situação dessa costuma ser suficiente, é só um motorzinho pequeno e uma hélice de 4 pás, coisa absolutamente simples, um pouco mais poderosa que a bombinha de máquina de lavar)


=================================
Edit: Agora lembrei, não é pra chuveiro, é pra piscicultura. Esquece o que eu disse.

Bom, a questão é: Você tem uma bomba de 9000 litros, mas ela provavelmente tem essa vazão com uma altura manométrica tipo 4 ou 5mca, e com a saída livre. Na maioria das bombas a pressão só é suficiente pra água sair, em várias se tapar um parte do cano com a mão a vazão cai pela metade! Enfim, bomba d'agua não tem capacidade pra pressurizar muita coisa, algumas dão conta de digamos 1000l.hora a 30mca, mas... se colocar o dedinho na frente a vazão já cai pra 500l.h. O aquecedor a gás certamente tem espiras finas, que representam uma obstrução a passagem de água (O cano de entrada talvez seja 3/4", mas as espiras talvez tenham 3/8"!. Então qualquer pressurizador ajudaria.

Pra chuveiro esses de 120W são suficientes, pro seu caso teria que ver que pressão e vazão precisa, se 5m de cano já serve, então uns 60 kPa de pressão tá ok, mas quanto de água? Esses pressurizadores pra chuveiro tem vazão tipo 300l.hora. Será que é suficiente? Se precisar vazão muito maior, vai precisar de bomba maior, digamos:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...lorenzetti-_JM
ou esse com o dobro da vazão:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-127-volts-_JM

A parte chata é que provavelmente o aquecedor diz na ficha técnica que pressão ele precisa em kPa, mas as bombas informam a pressão que consegue dar em mca.
A conversão:
http://www.conversaodeunidades.com/p...0-mmhg-psi.php
Se o aquecedor precisa uns 300l.hora, e a pressão de saída pode ser digamos 100kPa, aqueles pressurizadores baratos de chuveiro servem. Provavelmente precisa mais, aí vai ter que ver que pressurizador atende a pressão e vazão.

Já te antecipo que isso é exagero:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-idb-40biv-_JM
Isso vai dar tanta pressão que provavelmente vai arrebentar o tubulação do aquecedor.

----------


## hugomatosk

Bom dia eu uso 8 painéis fotovoltaicos aqueço a água do chuveiro alimento toda a casa tranquilo 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## SANDOR

*Eu estava pensando em usar este Pressurizador Lorenzetti Pl20 (20mca) 220v/350w. um hidráulico já tentou me vender um PL 9, mas não foi suficiente. Então na sua opinião minha idéia da coluna dágua usando um cano 25 ou 32 mm não daria certo?*

----------


## SANDOR

o manual do aquecedor Lorenzetti 1600 N - exaustão natural informa condições minimas para o acendimento: vazão em litros por minuto (l/min) 2,5 a 7,5 e pressão 1,5 a 3,5 mca. Pressão máxima de 80 mca. A capacidade de vazão para aquecer água a 20o C nas condições padrão 15o C e 101,33 kPa (760 mm Hg) é de 15,0.

----------


## rubem

> *Eu estava pensando em usar este Pressurizador Lorenzetti Pl20 (20mca) 220v/350w. um hidráulico já tentou me vender um PL 9, mas não foi suficiente. Então na sua opinião minha idéia da coluna dágua usando um cano 25 ou 32 mm não daria certo?*


Subir um cano e descer só faz PERDER pressão.

Se a água sobe lentamente, ficar armazenada numa caixa, e só desde por um período curto, aí sim você tem um peso de coluna d'agua grande.

Mas essa água que sobe lentamente não tem pressão lá em cima, ter digamos 10m de cano de 1" não dá nem 0,01m³ de água!!! Se fosse cano de 50mm aí sim daria 0,01m³ de água pesando no cano, mas isso não é nem 10% do peso que uma caixa d'agua a 5m de altura dá. 

O que a bomba gastar pra subir esses 10m não será "acelerado" na descida de 10m, a circulação será muuuuuuuito mais baixa que ligar essa bomba direto no aquecedor. Subir e descer só desperdiça cano, eletricidade, e não dá pressão extra.





> o manual do aquecedor Lorenzetti 1600 N - exaustão natural informa condições minimas para o acendimento: vazão em litros por minuto (l/min) 2,5 a 7,5 e pressão 1,5 a 3,5 mca. Pressão máxima de 80 mca. A capacidade de vazão para aquecer água a 20o C nas condições padrão 15o C e 101,33 kPa (760 mm Hg) é de 15,0.


Estranho. Ele aceita pressões mínimas bem baixas. Um pressurizador que promete 9mca não resolveu? 
Tem mesmo água subiciente chegando nesse ponto? Cronometra com um balde (Com o gás desligado mesmo), veja se na saída do aquecedor sai uns 5l por minuto. Porque 2,5l.min é uma vazão bem baixa, e pressão de 1,5mca é pressão muito baixa.

Não está com válvula de alta pressão instalada na entrada do aquecedor?
Eles vem junto por precaução (Porque tem prédio que dá pressão bem alta), pra colocar na entrada, mas só se instala onde TEM alta pressão:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...agua-3-pcs-_JM
Se tiver receio de ligar direto, dá pra abrir o buraco. Alguns vem com o buraco bem pequeno justo pra ser aberto caso precise (Já que é mais fácil abrir do que fechar).

Esse aquecedor já trabalha com pressões muito baixas, não é diferente de chuveiro comum, se o pressurizado de 9mca não deu conta então acho que tem algo errado em outro lugar, tem cano fino demais no trajeto, ou longo demais, ou a bomba com essa restrição não está dando pressão pra acionar o pressurizado (Quando testou o de 9mca, o pressurizador pelo menos ligou?).

Alias, tem que ver isso, o pressurizador só liga hora que uma vazão mínima começa, se a bomba estão completamente sem pressão (Uma obstrução mínima já derruba a pressão de qualquer bomba pequena) ela não consegue acional o pressurizador. Nesse caso uma caixa d'agua pequena mesmo, até de 150l, meio metro acima do pressurizado, já resolve, esse montante de água já dá mais de 1,5mca de pressão mas é pressão que não depende de rotação de bomba, é pressão constante.

O trajeto num caso desse deveria ser ir direto de bomba pro aquecedor, com cano de bitola suficiente (Ou mangueira), uns 3/4" provavelmente, mas tem que ver se a bomba não tem um sistema de proteção que desvia circulação quando há obstrução na saída.

(Bomba submersa conforme o tipo faz isso. Minha bomba é meio velha, se subo na caixa e tapo a entrada com o DEDINHO segurando uma bola, a bomba continua roncando, são uns 9 metros de cano pra subir (Quase reto da bomba até o topo da caixa), a bomba gasta 350W, mas depois dos 9m a pressão é tão baixa que até uma criança vedaria a saída, dá um tranquinho mas a circulação de água some. Sem obstrução tem vazão razoável (600l.hora a 9m, na altura do solo ela joga água 4m pra cima se tirar o cano), mas uma obstrução mínima reduz isso a zero. E é assim por causa dos reparos e borrachas já velhos (5 anos) na bomba, teria que trocar, quando era nova tinha pressão maior, mas foi perdendo. Se colocar pra erguer a água um recalque tipo 1m talvez circule 2000l.hora, quando bomba envelhece a capacidade de recalcar muita coisa cai muito, se fizer o teste sem recalque se vê uma vazão gigante, mas hora que há um peso pra empurrar já não dá conta, a pressão vaza de volta pra baixo pelas borrachas, tipo motor com camisa de pistão e aneis desgastados, tem compressão baixa, mas nem por isso deixa de roncar e gastar combustível quando está estacionado, o bicho pega é na hora de fazer girar as rodas)

----------


## SANDOR

bota estranho nisso rubem. E sabe de outra? Se eu tapo o cano da saída de água quente com meu dedo, eu sinto a pressão crescer dentro do cano. Quando está bem pressionado, se eu abrir o dreno que existe para retirar água e ar dos canos,sai uma forte nuvem de água e vapor. Fervendo mesmo! E o segundo técnico da Lorenzetti que chamei também diz que a bomba não consegue mandar água com pressão suficiente e também me recomenda o uso da caixa dágua a 5 ou 10 metros de altura para sanar o problema. E existe outro problema, mesmo que a bomba mandasse pressão suficiente, eu teria que dedicá-la totalmente ao aquecedor, ficando sem ter como renovar a água dos tanques, a menos que comprasse uma segunda bomba para isso. O técnico disse que usando esse PL 20, haveria água para as duas atividades, para o aquecedor e para a renovação da água. Mas cachorro mordido por cobra tem medo de linguiça... Tenho receio de gastar com isso e não atender minhas necessidades.

----------


## rubem

Na verdade só agora eu fui olhar os dados técnicos desse pressurizado PL9, aqui diz:
https://www.walmart.com.br/pressuriz...20w/2030997/pr
Vazão: 1,5l/min 

Perai, isso é o MÍNIMO que o aquecedor precisa! Ou essa ficha está errada (Qualquer pressurizador sem marca dá mais que isso, não sei porque a Lorenzetti faria um produto assim, será o que o filtro pesa tanto?), ou o pressurizador de fato era pequeno demais pra quantidade de água necessária.

O pressurizador que tem aqui em casa não tem marca (Era o mais barato no ML na época), é só um rotor com 4 pás, se tirar o chuveiro ele joga água na outra parede a quase 1,4m de distância. Não acredito que a Lorenzetti faria um pressurizador tão ruim, com vazão tão baixa.

Bom, no PDF do aquecedor ( http://www.lorenzetti.com.br/storage...165_LZ1600.pdf ) fala que a vazão plena é de 15l/min, e isso é bastante, de fato aquecedor a gás sempre permite chuveiro grande. Bom, meça com o gás desligado se o pressurizador deixa ir pra saída algo tipo 15l.min, meça com um balde ou coisa assim.

Alias, a saída do aquecedor, como está? Talvez precise haver alguma obstrução mínima na saída para que a pressão na entrada acione o piloto do gás. No caso de pressurizador barato, se ligar a água devagar (Registro de 5 voltas, eu acho) as vezes ele não liga. O da minha mãe (Um Lorenzetti ovalado, de uns 50W) teve esse problema, se abria o registro devagar ele não ligava, eu lembro que abri ele pra ver se dava pra aliviar a pressão da mola e não achei jeito, coloquei um redutor de pressão DEPOIS do pressurizador e abri o buraco dele, resolveu. O típico dos pressurizadores é ter um chuveiro depois, um objeto que dá uma certa resistência às passagem de água, talvez o projeto do aquecedor conte com essa resistência pra ter pressão suficiente pra acender o piloto do gás.

----------


## SANDOR

Rúbem um outro amigo me deu uma luz. Ele afirma que é só eu levantar a caixa dagua 1 metro ou 1 metro e meio e terei a pressão que necessito para o aquecedor. Hoje a caixa está ao nível do chão e o aquecedor a 1,5 metro mais ou menos do fundo da caixa. Não consigo acreditar que é algo tão simples... Segundo o meu amigo foi por essa razão que o pressirizador PL 9 não conseguiu resolver. Será? ??

----------


## rubem

Ah, então tem uma caixa d'água. Eu entendi que a água vinha direto da bomba.

A ciaxa estão no chão, aquecedor está no chão também? 1,5m de distância ou 1,5m abaixo? 1,5m abaixo já dá uma boa pressão, mas tem que ver a diferença de altura entre o topo do aquecedor e o fundo da caixa, porque no aquecedor a água vai quase até o topo, precisa chegar lá com pressão.

Bom, se já tem uma caixa, e já tem 1,5m e diferença de altura, ainda tem algo errado, na maioria das casas a diferença de altura entre chuveiro e caixa é perto disso. Uma coisa que dá peso na coluna d'água é cano descendo reto, ao invés de ir em, digamos, 45°. E esse cano de descida dará mais pressão quanto mais grosso for. A saída dele pode ser 3/4", mas mas se o cano de descida for de 40mm terá pressão maior que se for de 3/4".

Se o aquecedor e caixa estão no mesmo nível, a água via encher o aquecedor muito lentamente, não circularia muita coisa mesmo, e a água quente se expande, se ao chegar na serpentina ela aquece e se expande, se não tiver pressão atrás dela ela volta, não vai pra frente.

(Por isso aquecedor solar com serpentina precisa uma construção inclinada com posições críticas, se na entrada não houver pressão muito maior que na saída, a água quente volta pela entrada, e na saída só sai vapor.

----------


## SANDOR

Rubem está tudo funcionando agora, mas porque chamei um segundo técnico que fez o serviço que o primeiro não fez. Agora o aquecedor está ligado diretamente a bomba, sem problemas. Era apenas sujeira no êmbolo de mola que libera o acesso da água fria no interior da máquina. Se o primeiro tivesse se dado o trabalho de abrir a peça veria isso. Mas o mundo está cheio de caras de pau, deixa assim. Por causa desse idiota gastei 960,00 colocando uma caixa dágua a 5 metros de altura sem necessidade. Mas fica a lição para mim, e a dica para quem tiver o mesmo problema de aquecedor sem água fria entrando. Um Abraço!

----------


## SANDOR

Pessoal estou com outro problema aqui na criação. Tenho um aerogerador de 2000 watts, que alimenta um banco de baterias que soma 610 ampères. Este banco de baterias está conectado a um nobreak de 2000 VA, que alimenta uma bomba de 180 watts de potência e um soprador de ar com 130 watts de potência. Este é o meu sistema elétrico. Porém, o aerogerador não está dando conta de suprir a energia necessária para manter o sistema funcionando 24 horas por dia. Mesmo com ventos fortes. Gostaria de um auxílio, antes de comprar mais baterias para aumentar a carga do banco, ou como me sugeriram, comprar um inversor e aposentar o nobreak. Agradeço qualquer ajuda.

----------


## hugomatosk

Acho que tem uma discrepância de potência entre os equipamentos 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## SANDOR

Poderia ser mais específico hugomatosk?

----------


## hugomatosk

O broblema pode estar no nobreak ou outra lomhe de fuga de corrente 
Um nobreak com um banco de baterias não é uma boa coisa para se fazer 
O certo é tirar o nobreak e colocar um inversor 
E precisa ver como estão conectadas as baterias se estão em série ou paralelo ou qual é o arranjo 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal estou com outro problema aqui na criação. Tenho um aerogerador de 2000 watts, que alimenta um banco de baterias que soma 610 ampères. Este banco de baterias está conectado a um nobreak de 2000 VA, que alimenta uma bomba de 180 watts de potência e um soprador de ar com 130 watts de potência. Este é o meu sistema elétrico. Porém, o aerogerador não está dando conta de suprir a energia necessária para manter o sistema funcionando 24 horas por dia. Mesmo com ventos fortes. Gostaria de um auxílio, antes de comprar mais baterias para aumentar a carga do banco, ou como me sugeriram, comprar um inversor e aposentar o nobreak. Agradeço qualquer ajuda.


Discrepância seguinte... Você tem um aerogerador de 2Kw (ou 2000VA tanto faz) 
Na saída já invertida seus 180w+130w= 310watts consomem uma corrente pós inversor de apenas 3A, so que temos que considerar o que é consumido pré inversor é de 26A ... isso tá ligado em um banco de baterias gigante de 610A (quero entender a necessidade desse banco de baterias se o fornecimento eólico é contínuo).

Então seu sistema ligado a essas baterias, consumiria esse banco completamente carregado, em aproximadamente 20 horas.

Entenda o cálculo:

Potência (watts) = Tensão (volts) x corrente (ampéres)

A potência não se altera com a modificação de tensão...

Se P = T x C

P= 180w + 130w = 310wats

então 310 = 12 x C
C=310:12
C=25,833333A ~ 26 Ampéres

Ao inverter:

P = 310 watts
T= 110 volts

P = T x C
310 = 110 x C
C= 310:110
C=2,8111111A ~ 3Ampéres


Seu aerogerador fornece 2000watts

P= 2000W
T = 12V
P = T x C
2000 = 12 x C
C = 2000:12
C= 166,66666A ~ 167Ampéres

Então seu aerogerador fornece ao banco de baterias 167A o que carregaria ele em 3,5 horas... E aí que vem o problema. Me parece que essa carga é muito rápida com uma amperagem muito alta o que pode ter danificado suas bateria se você não tiver um regulador adequado. Principalmente no-break, cujo o regulador não é muito superior a 20A


Você já experimentou ligar seu aerogerador sem essas baterias no grid? Só pra ver se ele tem capacidade de tocar seus equipamentos? Assim você elimina qualquer defeito nele. Outra coisa... Esse gerador é adaptado com imãs de neodímio? Pode ser que algo esteja erra com o posicionamento do campo magnético deles.

----------


## rubem

Fora o seguinte: Aerogerador de 2000W só fornecerá 2000W se tiver vento acima dos 13 ou 15m/s!

Vento tipo 5m/s já engana muita gente, já parece suficiente, o aerogerador parece girar em velocidade alta, mas com tão pouco vento ele provavelmente produzirá menos de 200W.

Teria que ver a ficha técnica desse aerogerador específico, mas o normal é serem todas mais ou menos assim:




E esse é um com freio muito bom, por isso ele não passa de uma rotação X e a produção se mantém:


Se olhar um mapa de média anual de ventos na região, talvez veja coisa tipo 7m/s, mas... ao longo do ano a coisa muda, nessa época do ano (Julho) uma boa parte do Brasil tem média mensal bem alta, mas em janeiro cai completamente, esse atlas é detalhado sobre isso:

http://www.cresesb.cepel.br/publicac...Brasileiro.pdf

E lembre que o atlas da Cepel fala em média a 50m de altura! Aerogerador a 20m de altura tem bem menos vento, pessoal aqui do fórum que sobe em torre pode confirmar a partir de que altura começa a pegar mais vento, em lugar com mato do lado as vezes só depois dos 30m que começa um ventinho, em área urbana só com casas baixas as vezes lá pelos 20 a 25m começa, mas lá pelos 40 ou 50m de fato sempre tem vento, a única parte boa de subir em torre é o vento mesmo, não precisa levar ventilador, quase sempre tem um ventinho passando, mas... pra parar de suar até um ventinho de 5m/s serve, o que ele não serve é pra gerar eletricidade de forma rentável, subutiliza o aerogerador.


15m/s de vento é vento de 54km/h, e... eu trabalhei com vistorias pra seguros alguns anos, o patamar que define o que é vendaval começa justo em 54 ou 62km/h geralmente (Depende da seguradora), abaixo disso é vento e acima é vendaval. Então, 15m/s de vento é vento pra caramba! Uma brisa forte é 10m/s, mas uma brisa de 6m/s já é suficiente pra levar areia, aquele vento que move duna geralmente fica na casa dos 5 a 7m/s, e... se ver nessas tabelas, isso é vento suficiente pra geração bem baixa! Parque eólico nesses lugares só presta porque se no solo tem 7m/s, a 50m de altura terá 15m/s. Nesses locais, a 15m de altura é mais fácil de 8 ou 9m/s do que ter 13 ou 14m/s, ou seja, um aerogerador baixo em lugar que PARECE ter muito vento ainda não captará tanta coisa assim. 


Se tem um consumo de 380W, teria que ter aerogerador que captasse com o vento local algo maior que isso.

Se continuar descarregando as baterias completamente, bateria estacionária típica perde 20% da capacidade a cada 50 descargas profundas (Descarga completa), um sistema solar que descarrega completamente as baterias todo dia manda a bateria pro lixo em menos de 1 ano, teria que organizar a coisa de modo que tenha descarga diária de 20 a 30%, só assim pra bateria durar 3 anos (Com 30% de descarga é isso, 3 anos ou menos. Com 20% de descarga diária dá pra 4 anos). Dá pra misturar aerogerador, solar e carregador ligado na rede elétrica, mas é chato ficar acompanhando uns meses quanto a bateria está descarregando cada dia.

----------


## SANDOR

Coloquei as baterias ligadas em série e em paralelo.

----------


## SANDOR

Esqueci de informar que este sistema possui um controlador de carga e um banco de lâmpadas como resistor. Desculpem...

----------


## SANDOR

Eu não tenho inversor grid tie. Uso o inversor do nobreak para utilizar a energia gerada do aerogerador. E sim o gerador tem imãs de neodímio. Comprei ele de um fornecedor artesanal de minas gerais. As pás têm 1,20, feitas em PVC e são em cinco. O aerogerador está a 8 metros de altura.

----------


## rubem

Sobre o aerogerador, independente de ser feito em casa ou comprado, essa característica de precisar rotação muito alta pra geração plena não muda.

O site www.otherpower.com existe faz muito tempo, lá por 2004 eu tentei fazer alguns geradores do estilo dos aerogeradores, gostei meia duzia de latas de resinas com vários modelos, meus pais só tinham energia solar e eu queria aproveitar uma roda d'agua 40RPM, dava pra fazer uma redução 10:1 pra ter gerador a 400RPM, circuito simples com 4 bobinas (Pra não pesar), imãs de neodímio, mas mal chegava a 20W de produção. Em casa, plugado na furadeira a 600RPM passava dos 40W de produção, e com 1200RPM queimei a lâmpada 12V 100W que usava pra teste, sinal que teve mais de uns 17V nela, e circulou mais de 100W, imagino que daria uns 150W. Mas... a roda nem ficava a 40RPM o tempo todo (Se tivesse 20W 24x7 já estaria bom), hora que havia consumo meio alto e casava com o momento que a roda estava empurrando o pistão com água, ela parava. Em outra represa depois metemos um dínamo 220V aí resolveu.

A baixa rotação mata fácil a capacidade de qualquer conjunto gerador, alternador de carro chega fácil a 1600W (100A em 16V) em rotação alta (>3000RPM), mas na marcha lenta, com motor a 900RPM, a capacidade fica abaixo dos 200W as vezes (Descarrega a bateria se ficar horas na marcha lenta, com todos os faróis ligados. Em carro sem ar com alternados de 60A as vezes até com farol baixo a bateria morre depois de umas horas, pra lidar com gado em curral depois que escurece as vezes se faz isso, deixa o carro ligado com farol aceso, e tem carro que apaga depois de umas 3h por bateria sem carga), a subida na produção conforme a rotação não é uma rampa linear, é uma subida abrupta na capacidade de geração, se mediu 2000W a 180RPM, com vento fraco tipo 5m/s deve ficar nuns 60RPM e ter produção real na casa dos 300W.

8m eu acho muito baixo pra pegar vento o suficiente, a não ser que seja local muito aberto, sem arvores ou construções por perto. De madeira geral eu diria que ele deve ficar uns 10m acima dos objetos próximos pra pegar o máximo de vento. Pra captação de água, em pasto sem nada de árvores por perto se coloca catavento a pelo menos 12m de altura, mas eles são muito maiores tipo com 24 pás, só se usa instalação a 9m quando é no alto de um relevo. Em local baixo, perto de rio, geralmente os fabricantes não dão garantia nenhuma de captação de água caso fique abaixo de 15m (Essa eu sei porque um roceiro aqui queria processar o vendedor de catavento, não leu as condições de uso e colocou a torre mais baixa quase do lado do rio, sendo que as baixas são feitas pra terreno elevado).

----------


## SANDOR

Caros amigos, estou aqui de novo com mais uma dúvida para vcs... Quero medir a energia gerada pelo meu aerogerador. O construtor do meu solicitou leituras com um multímetro para verificar quanto ele está gerando, pois continuo achando que ele poderia dar mais autonomia ao banco de baterias. Mas no ML todos os vendedores que consulto dizem que seus aparelhos não possuem capacidade para 2000 watts. Alguém pode me ajudar citando algum modelo que possa ?

----------


## rubem

A capacidade depende do vento.

Um que promete 2000W vai fornecer 2000W provavelmente só com vento de uns 12m/s (Metros por segundo, multiploca por 3,6 (Pois a hora de 3600 segundos) pra saber quantos km/h dá, 12*3,6 = 43km/h). E 12m/s, ou 43km/h, é muito vento. 

Sua média talvez fique em 6m/s (20km/h), com um vento desse só um gerador de 30kW vai gerar 2kW.

Tem alguma informação de média de vento na sua cidade? Se não tiver, o jeito é estimar por aqui:
http://www.cresesb.cepel.br/publicac...Brasileiro.pdf

O que pode fazer: Ligar o multímetro na escala de 10A, em série com o carregador, e ir vendo que corrente circula quando tem muito vento, e quanto circula quando tem pouco vento. Os multímetros comuns são pra 20A, e 20A em 24V são 480W, parece pouco, mas duvido que passe disso a maior parte do dia.

Outro problema: Se as baterias já estão com 90% de carga, a corrente indo pra elas é limitada severamente, bateria vazia aceita corrente alta de carga (O começo é rápido), mas conforme carrega a resistência interna aumenta e a corrente circulando diminui, então se bateria já está quase carregada e dá uma rajada de vento forte, vai ir pouca corrente pras baterias. Vento forte na hora errada não ajuda muito, pra medir a corrente saindo do aerogerador teria que ligar um consumo no controlador de carga.

----------


## SANDOR

Rubem, olá de novo, e obrigado pela disposição em ajudar. Quando vc diz  Ligar o multímetro na escala de 10A, em série com o carregador, vc diz ligar no aerogerador? E outra dúvida, quando vc diz pra medir a corrente saindo do aerogerador teria que ligar um consumo no controlador de carga, o que vc quer dizer com consumo? Outro multímetro?

----------


## rubem

O jeito de medir é colocando o amperímetro em série, entre o aerogerador e o controlador de carga:



Pra medir corrente você tem que colocar o multímetro na escala correta, a maioria dos multímetros tem uma escala escrito 10A ou 20A, coloca nela, e o plug vermelho geralmente também tem que ser plug no plug escrito 10A ou 20A, seria assim:



Nos multímetros mais baratos a venda:


O plug preto sempre fica no jack escrito COM, que é comum a todas as medidas, mas o vermelho só deve ser colocado nesse plug 10A quando vai medir corrente. Se deixar nessa posição e ir medir tensão, vai queimar o multímetro então tem que acostumar a sempre olhar onde o plug vermelho está conectado.

O controlador solar só manda energia pras baterias quando as baterias estão sem carga, então é bom colocar algo consumindo eletricidade na saída do controlador (Saída pros equipamentos, não confundir com conexão pra bateria, pois ela não é só uma saída, lá entra e sai eletricidade). Seja ligado em painel solar, em gerador eólico, em turbina hidroelétrica, em dínamo tocado por boi de engenho, o controlador de carga vai ter as 3 conexões, coloca um consumo na saída (Se é um sistema 12V, uma lâmpada automotivo de farol, 12V 55W tá ok. Se for 24V, vai ter que achar uma lâmpada de caminha, 24V 48W tá ok) e mede a corrente na entrada.

----------


## SANDOR

Rubem, então é um amperímetro ou um multímetro entre o gerador e o controlador para medir a energia produzida?

----------


## rubem

Isso, um multímetro na escala de medir corrente. Tem multímetro amarelinho de R$ 20, e tem alicate amperímetro de R$ 40, todos tem essa função, só que os plugs tem que ir numa posição diferente da de medir tensão.

E isso vai medir a corrente circulando NAQUELE MOMENTO. Como eu falei noutros posts anteriores, se as baterias já estiverem carregadas não vai ter pra corrente circulando, pode ter o maior vento do mundo que o controlador de carga vai impedir que haja sobrecarga nas baterias. Eu recomendei colocar uma lâmpada consumindo pra ter certeza que tem algo consumindo, um gerador não gera nada se não tiver nada consumindo a eletricidade, a eletricidade CIRCULA, se não tiver algo consumindo o que o aerogerador produz, não haverá circulação, e o amperímetro não vai medir nada (Ou pelo menos não tudo o que o aerogerador PODE produzir quando tem vendo)



É igual água, você só tem como medir a circulação, e pra água circular precisa ter uma torneira aberta.

Ideal seria comparar um dia de brisa, aqueles ventinhos inúteis de 15km/h, com um dia de ventos a 40-50km/h, o normal de aerogerador e não ter quase nada circulando quando tem pouco vento, e exceder em muito a capacidade de medir do amperímetro em dia de muito vento, a diferença entre 15 a 40km/h é enorme.

----------


## Ferripoa

Construi um sistema misto com alimentação solar e fonte já que o painel que adquori não atende a demanda 24hs. Meu consumo é de 8W um repetidor apenas ligado em 3 baterias de 7 amp (21 amp 12v).

O Controlador de carga solar é um PWM Xing Ling 10amp . esta ligado a um painel de 30w (1,7amp - 21w reais) e Consegui um bom rendimento acrescentando em paralelo um capacitor de 25v 10000uF ligado na entrada solar do controlador. O ganho é pequeno, mas se falando em energia solar qualquer disperdício conta muuuito. 
.
O carregador Paralelo ligado a energia elétrica é uma fonte 19v 3 amp de notebook, ligada a um stepdown de 5amp by alliexpress regulado a 13,2v. Entre a fonte e a bateria inclui um rele digital (voltage relay no Alliexpress) com delta ajustado acima de 13,4 v abre e abaixo de 13,0v fecha contato retomando a carga.
.
Funciona da seguinte maneira logo ao receber sol da manhã a voltagem da bateria passa dos 13,5v, após o relé desliga a fonte e o controlador solar flutua de 13,8v a 14,5v.... Se passar uma nuvem (não raro estar nublado aqui no Sul) a voltagem cai abaixo de 13v e a fonte aciona e volta a ponto de manter a carga a 13,2v. E assim a voltagem não cai a ponto de ferrar a bateria, passando das 19hs o sistema eh mantido pela fonte..
.
Com as baterias novas consegui manter até 21hs mas as descargas profundas antes de instalar a fonte acabaram ferrando as baterias.

Resumindo: se forem fazer este sistema visando economizar energia eletrica esqueçam. Nao econimiza nem 5 reais por mês para 30watts de painel investido (R$ 200,00). nao paga o custo das baterias que mal duram 2 anos. 


Meu proximo investimento sera a substituicao das baterias e controlador por 10 supercapacitores 2,7v em serie ligado direto ao painel solar, Mikrotik aguenta de 8 a 30v, só não sei da variação de voltagem intensa se nao afetaria o equipamento.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sempre digo que painel solar se conectado à bateria, custo benefício não vale a pena. Mas se montar um sistema que com o sol já moderado ficas somente na energia solar e passa por um circuito inversor(senoidal pura) para abastecer todo o imóvel menos o ar e chuveiro, aí vale a pena. Uns calculam que o retorno é 5 anos, acho que é mais, por que a disponibilidade do sistema elétrico da concessionária e iluminação pública vem do mesmo jeito.

----------


## sphreak

> Já comprou o carregador "inteligente"?
> Se ainda não, veja a seguinte idéia:
> 
> Anexo 57599
> Você basicamente precisaria uma fonte de 15 a 18V, e um diodo. Se for uma fonte de 5A coloque um diodo de 10A. Se for uma fonte de 10A coloque um diodo de pelo menos 20A.


Vou dar uma ressuscitada no tópico. Queria reaproveitar (na verdade é fazer umas experiências malucas), com algumas fontes de notebook velhas que tenho aqui.

São umas fontes de 18Volts 5A (no multímetro mede 19V). E como o amigo @*rubem* deu umas dicas de fonte chaveada ligada a controlador de carga solar (tenho uns PWM parados aqui), queria montar um esquema como o da figura:




Minha grande dúvida é a seguinte: Eu sei que os painéis solares tem um conjunto de células que somam cerca de 18V. A fonte do notebook mesmo sendo de 18V não vai danificar o controlador e a bateria?

Não seria necessário uma ponte retificadora com um diodo zener de 13V pra regular essa tensão? (não sei se o 1N5350 daria conta com só 5 Watts, tenho alguns 1N2812 mas daí passaria pra 14V)

Esquema:



Só a título instrutivo mesmo... Ao invés de mandar as fontes pra reciclagem monto algo mais útil

----------


## rubem

Sobre a tensão em painel solar, cada célula tem cerca de 0,5V com sol em certo nível, e com consumo num certo patamar, digamos 2A. Se tem 0,5V e 2A, isso vem a ser 1W, se são 36 células dessa isso forma um painel de 36W.

Só que... se o consumo for digamos 30W, e o sol for bem mais forte que 1000 watts por m², a tensão será bem maior que 0,5V por célula! Na real o painel vai ter quase 21V em dias de muito sol, e com bateria já cheia.

Esses controladores de carga via PWM baratos aceitam geralmente até uns 23V, geralmente queimam com 24V. Uns controladores melhores (Bem mais caros, tipo da EPSolar) aceitam 26 ou 30V.

No caso dos baratos, pode usar 20 ou 21V sem problemas, o pulso PWM será bem estreito, o mosfet vai operar até bem frio, quem queima nos baratos é o comparador de tensão (Coisa tipo LM339, que opera até 18V, mas tem um resistor de baixo valor na entrada de modo que aceita até uns 23V sem problemas), muito lá de vez em quando usam mosfet de tensão baixa, mas enfim, não é nada intrínseco ao controladores, é que fabricante de produto barato sempre corta todo custo possível, e fazer um circuito que aceite até uns 23V é bem mais barato que fazer um que aceite até digamos 36V.

Sobre o circuito com zener, não, isso não dá certo. Exceto se quiser alimentar algo que consuma menos de metade da capacidade do diodo zener, porque o zener trabalha quente se tiver consumo alto, e componente quente pifa logo. Poderia usar o zener como referência pra um transistor tipo TIP 3055, mas... aí você estaria voltando pra 1972! Isso é um tipo de circuito que desperdiça na forma de calor a mesma corrente consumida na saída, se tem 1A de consumo, ele vai desperdiçar em calor mais 1A, é um circuito tão atrasado quanto um LM7812. A vantagem de PWM é que os pulsos intervalados elevam o rendimento de digamos 50% dessas velharias transistorizadas (Um 7812) pra digamos mais de 80%, enquanto controlador MPPT tem tecnicamente 100% de eficiência já que carrega bateria até com tensão abaixo de 12V vindo do painel (Na prática é 92-96% de eficiência entre energia entrando e saindo, PWM chega a isso em certos estágios porque gera pouco calor, o problema de PWM é a largura do pulso não conseguir se adequar a certas tensões baixas quando o sol está fora do ângulo ideal do painel)

O que tem mais perto de controlador MPPT são os conversores DC-DC, tipo:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...96-arduino-_JM
Ajusta a saída pra 13,2V e pronto, pode meter 15 a 35V na entrada que ele vai ter saída fixa em 13,2V com rendimento acima dos 90%. 

Mas PWM tem a vantagem da carga pulsada limpar placas das baterias, e ajudar na equalização. O circuito MPPT simples será ruim, um bom carregador MPPT precisa dar um boost no final da carga lá pelos 14V ou pouco mais, pra equalizar as células, e um circuitinho simples com conversor dc-dc não tem esses ajustes (Teria que fazer 2 circuitos, um com timmer (LM555) acionado por um comparador de tensão (LM741 digamos), mas dá muito trabalho ajustar, mete um controlador com PWM e pronto, vai ter o mesmo baixo percentual de problemas de desequalização, e ainda por cima vai ter placas mais limpas. MPPT bom mesmo não opera só com digamos 15-35V, opera com digamos 8-35V, porque não tem só um conversor dc-dc step-down (Reduz tensão), tem também um conversor dc-dc step-up (Up, eleva a tensão). Pra painel parado em relação ao sol isso faz diferença, mas pra "no-break gambiarra" isso é irrelevante, PWM pra esse caso tem a vantagem de ser barato e reduzir problema de desequalização.

Se tiver fonte universal de notebook, aquelas que vão de 12 a 24V, e um controlador PWM barato que pode queimar, faça o teste, comece com 12V e vai subindo. Todos que testei aqui assim queimaram lá pelos 23V, e com 22V deixei ligado meses pra testar calor, e na verdade teve é rendimento melhor! (Quanto maior a tensão, maior o rendimento geralmente, por isso notebook tem fonte 18V a 24V sendo que as baterias internas mal passam de 12,6V na prática (E os que tem fonte de 12V tem só 2 células, carregadas a 8,4V na prática)).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphrek, em todos os testes que fiz com controladores de carga não gostei por que eles não regulam a tensão, somente a corrente e ficando assim como limitadores de corrente.

O indicado seria que tivesse, e deve ter carregador para painel ou energia eólica com controlador de tensão e corrente, mas isso pode implicar numa carga mais lenta digamos:
De manhã, bateria com 12,0 V e no painel com 12,3V; controlador consegue fornecer energia na bateria. Caso seja com regulador e limitador o painel teria que ter pelo menos 13 ou 13,5 V e isso abaixo dos trópicos ou períodos chuvosos pode fazer uma grande diferença, mas pode multiplicar a capacidade instalada do painel.
Não sei a capacidade de corrente máxima que pode entregar na bateria, mas acho que pela prática que tive, numa bateria de 50 A, pode entregar a ela 30 A por uns 20 minutos o que acontece em nossos veículos mas o gerador consegue gerar a capacidade da bateria.
Onde haja energia, sou mais a favor que o painel use o inversor senoidal para 127 V, o excedente forneça a energia à concessionária( normalmente gera créditos em KW), podendo ter uma redução drástica no consumo, o viável é que se consuma pelo menos 100 KW/H num mês.
A melhor fonte para note que vi, foi um modelo da multilaser( 14 a 24 V), sem uma chave, ela tipo identificava a melhor voltagem necessária para carregar o dispositivo, tentei reduzir para 12 V, perdi o carregador e nunca mais achei deste modelo, e incrível, indicava 4 A, mas suportava 5,5 A sem desarmar a fonte, tinha ainda uma saída de USB que suportava 2 A, carregava celulares da Motorola, outra marca que sofremos nessas horas; estes se estiverem abaixo de 15%, carrega em carga lenta, atingindo vai para carga rápida( capacidade do carregador), ao chegar em 40 a 60%, cai para carga lenta; em outras marcas isso dificilmente acontece( sempre em carga rápida até 80%), no modelos mais novos( Samsung, LG, Apple, Motorola, Asus) as baterias são codificadas, portanto se ligar, não carrega, o mesmo acontece com a tela inclusive nos modelos intermediários( faixa de R$ 1.000,00)
Acredito que se partirmos dessa eficiência, ao invés de 3,7 V, carregada 4,25; recalcular para 12,3 ou 24,6 V teremos algo bem sólido.
Podem achar ruim por ser fâ da Motorola; ela não tem a melhor tela, câmera mas é um produto confiável, e uso desde 2014 ( G1), e as LG, Samsung, Nokia já deram um fim, e Asus teve de substituir a bateria com pouco mais de um ano em uso.

Nos painéis, a maioria é gerada como referência -B, e o controlador também em -B, mas os equipamentos são todos em +B, então por conta de umidade, conduz eletricidade queimando alguma coisa conectados a ele. Não existe isolação adequada sem inversor de polaridade e isso requer custos, As torres de transmissão, centrais telefônicas(maioria), data centers, funcionam com -Vcc, ou seja positivo GND

----------


## sphreak

Obrigado @*rubem* e @*Nilton Nakao*!
Fiz conforme as especificações que vocês ensinaram e funcionou!

Achei aqui uma fonte universal de notebook e fui analisando as regulagens. Com voltagem alta (19V ou +) desarmava o controlador ou superaquecia fonte. O melhor equilíbrio que achei foi em 15V. Quando ligado ao controlador PWM e medido a entrada com multimetro, estava estável em 13.6V.
Só a quantidade de carga é realmente baixa. Ao medir a corrente passante para a bateria (usei uma de 40Ah de carro para os testes), verifiquei que a carga ocorria em 3 pulsos em 3segundos com intensidades de corrente variadas em cada pulso, nesta sequência: 1°pulso=0.25A; 2°pulso 0.6A; 3°pulso 2.7A. Com uma pausa de milisegundos e se repetindo o ciclo.
A carga é super lenta. Demoraria uns 3 ou 4 dias para recarregar uma bateria zerada.

Eu coloquei um timer para desligar depois de 8horas. Percebi que mesmo depois de cortada a entrada AC da fonte, o controlador PWM continuava "recebendo" energia da fonte. Eu aguardei durante uns 40min para ver se desarmava e nada... Só desarmou quando coloquei uma lampada de 12V na saida da fonte (lampada pisca automotivo-15Watts). Acionou a lampada por um instante, milisegundos. Deduzi que deveria ser carga acumulada nos capacitores da fonte (haja capacitor pra acumular carga assim).

Estas foram algumas observações que fiz.

Quanto ao controlador não desarmar, a inserção de uma carga resistiva (um pequeno banco de leds por exemplo) na saída da fonte não resolveria esse problema?

----------


## rubem

Sobre medir PWM com multímetro comum, isso não costuma funcionar porque PWM tem pulsos na casa dos kHz! Só dá pra ter certeza se analisar via osciloscópio (Ou se medir algo por horas e tirar a média).

Sobre 15V na entrada desses controladores, o problema é que vários tem drop-out de quase 2V, ou seja, se tem 15V na entrada, na saída vai ter pouca coisa além de 13V. Quando aumenta a tensão de entrada o pulso fica bem mais estreito, multímetro obviamente não vai exibir nada com precisão, mas ao longo de horas provavelmente vai ver a tensão da bateria subindo. PWM engana nesse caso, pulso estreito não parece tensão, mas a bateria está armazenando carga do mesmo jeito.

Sobre o controlador parecer estar recebendo tensão da fonte mesmo com esta desligada, aí que entra o problema da tensão. Com a fonte ligada a entrada é maior que a saída, mas desligando a fonte, o controlador vai descarregar o capacitor da fonte até este atingir a tensão da bateria somada ao drop-out do controlador, digamos 13,6V da bateria, mais 1,3V de drop-out da fonte, de modo que o capacitor vai ser descarregado até 14,9V, o capacitor vai ficar com digamos 14,8V e o controlador não vai ter como consumir isso, mas o sensor de tensão dele (Um amplificador operacional funcionando como comparador) vai detectar que tem tensão. 

Circuito barato nunca é inteligente, nesse exemplo 14,8V é suficiente pra carregar uma bateria vazia (10,5V) mas não uma bateria em flutuação, e na verdade é capaz do sensor de tensão de aparelho barato acionar led mesmo com tensão de entrada lá pelos 8 ou 9V, ele aciona o comparador, mas não tem como mandar 9V numa bateria que já tem 13V, então é só led aceso por bobeira, não precisa se preocupar com isso, não há "fuga" de energia (Todo mosfet vai ter uma perda ou outra, mas talvez 1mA, suficiente só pra manter o capacitor perto da tensão da bateria, isso não é corrente pra se preocupar, a auto-descarga de bateria as vezes é maior, um led aceso por bobeira num roteador ou switch consome mais, enfim, não tem porque se preocupar.

(E esse é o problema de usar sensor de tensão pra detectar se tem sol nos painéis. Medir tensão em painel fotovoltaico se mede até em noite com lua, mas é botar como carga um mísero resistor de 1k que a tensão já some. Tensão é aberto não é confiável, via de regra não se mede tensão em aberto de nada, porque sempre gera esses erros, tem que botar alguma carga resistiva pra gerar uma medida realista. Nesse caso aí teria que testar se um resistor de 1k é suficiente, pra 18V talvez teria que ser 1,2 ou 1,5k, nem sei))

----------


## Nilton Nakao

sphreak, eu prefiro usar um amperímetro analógico para monitoramento, aliás em qualquer circunstância por que não vai requerer nenhum consumo de energia, ao passo que os digitais no painel fará muita diferença( 0,5 A), seria instalado entre o painel solar e controlador de carga, e para testes entre a saída do controlador e os equipamentos. Muito cuidado que no caso o fim de carga são limitados, não existe uma ampla gama de escala como os digitais.
Escala final para analógicos: 1, 2, 5, 10, 20, 30, 50, 100 ampères, no caso para corrente contínua. Melhor precisão aproximada ( 1/4 a 3/4) do cursor do ponteiro( galvanômetro); então como exemplo, num aperímetro de 10A a melhor precisão fica entre 2,5 a 7,5 ampères, ainda assim a margem de erro é alta se quisermos ter uma precisão exata, mas para monitoramento diário uma boa solução. Nesses casos, quando a bateria estiver ruim rapidinho ela cai a amperagem indicando como se já estivesse carregado, ou a amperagem está muito alta por muito tempo, mas pode indicar que algum aparelho esteja com defeito.
Quanto à lampada, em fontes, normalmente usamos 1000 uF para cada ampère, em fonte chaveada costumam usar menos( 30 a 50%), por isso a lampada acendeu, mas é estranho, por que para fontes chaveadas costuma usar um componente( resistor), para descarregar o capacitor ou usam um LED; sem elas a regulagem é maluca podendo queimar o notebook, tablet... Minha fonte, carregador é das antigas, depois que instalei o LED, aliás 4 leds, faz 18 anos que nunca mais queimou, fonte de 50A; essa descarga total não pode é superior a 20 segundos, no carregador de note 5 segundos. Sabem aquela estória? tire o roteador da tomada, conta até 10 e liga de novo, eu prefiro 1 minuto pelo menos e conforme o roteador/modem 15 minutos até mesmo 2 horas.

A inserção de leds, não pode ser direta. Conforme o led precisa usar um resistor que vai de 560R a 1k2R ou até mais dependendo da necessidade. Para sinalização de painel uso de 3k3, fica bem fraquinho, baixíssimo consumo mas onde a luz é intensa já é de 560R ou menos se o led disponível no mercado for opaco. tipos de LED: opaco, normal, cristalino, alto brilho( mais tipos destes), além de seus tamanhos e formatos e cores; somam-se tipo pisca, bicolor, tricolor etc.

----------


## SANDOR

Olá pessoal! Estou com outro problema aqui na piscicultura. O negócio cresceu, e tive que investir em paineis solares. Estava tudo bem, mas estou necessitando de mais energia, e meu inversor já está no limite, assim como o meu bolso...
Então, preciso comprar um inversor para eólico, com dump load. Meu aerogerador é 2000 va, ou 1400 watts, em 220 v. Daí, eu preciso de ajuda para comprar um. Não encontrei nada no mercado livre, que não seja em 1000 w, e 110. Os que encontrei acima de 1000 w, só com baterias. Então, preciso comprar um fora, via aliexpress ou alibaba. O caso é que não tenho conhecimento para optar por um. Preciso de ajuda.

----------


## rubem

O problema de AC é que precisa a onda na mesma fase e amplitude que a rede, por isso aerogerador 220VAC não será pequeno ou barato.

Quem faz dínamos (Sem controle preciso de tensão) é a Altérima, os alternadores deles pra hidroelétrica são ok, a tensão cai conforme o uso mas é falta de controle de velocidade nas turbinas, se ligar em gerador a gasolina/diesel fica estável. Gerador barato a gasolina (De R$ 600) tem dínamo desse tipo também, é a solução mais barata. Na verdade até muito gerador de R$ 4 mil tem dínamo, e não gerador sem escovas.

Enfim, dá uma ligada pra eles, alterima.com.br , pra ver se eles vendem alguma solução com pás, porque os geradores deles são bons, essa questão da baixa rotação criar baixa tensão é de dínamo, gerador com excitação eletrônica não permite isso, se for usar um Alterima pra aquecedor ele servirá (Só que com filamento menos quente a água vai aquecer menos), conforme o tipo de aerador da água também servirá (Seria perfeito pra motor com escova, com baixa tensão simplesmente giraria mais devagar, aqueles aeradores comerciais de 1cv não são uma boa).

Ou teria que usar aqueles inversores grid-tie, aí pode colocar paralelo á rede elétrica, alias, TEM QUE colocar ligado na rede elétrica, só vai funcionar paralelo a um inversor senoidal perfeito (Aqueles de 4000W de R$ 2500).




> Meu aerogerador é 2000 va, ou 1400 watts, em 220 v


Seria o aerador?

As vezes é mais barato comprar um motor 24V e trocar esse motor. Tem motor 24V de mais de 1cv na casa dos R$ 500 (Usamos um pra betoneira, pra fazer a base de um reservatório australiano longe pra caramba), com 3 painéis de 260W dá pra atender (O cv tem uns 736W de consumo) por umas 6 ou 7 horas. Talvez fique mais em conta pegar aeradores tipo esse: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-sem-motor-_JM e colocar motor 24V de uns 1/2cv dentro, um painel de 330W (R$ 700) dá conta tranquilo. Difícil é achar esses motores. O que é fácil achar são as bombas de porão 24V, com aquele sistema de aerar com um tubinho na entrada da água dá pra usar pra recircular a água, um painel de 320W dá conta de 2 desse tranquilo, com recalque de talvez 50cm isso circula o prometido: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/..._JM?quantity=1 A aeração é um pouco inferior (Na verdade a melhor é com aqueles tufões no fundo (http://www.hidrosul.com.br/produto/s...ivel-spiderjet) mas são bem caros, o dobro do preço da solução com bomba de porão.

Eu esqueceria AC por enquanto, porque tocar motor AC é complicado pra aerogerador ou painel sem ter baterias envolvidas ou sem inversor grid-tie. Se tem jeito de usar os 24VDC na aeração e bombeamento, use, é mais barato, dura mais, e é mais modular (Pode ligar vários painéis em paralelo, com vários motores em paralelo, hora que desliga um os outros dão um up na velocidade).

Aerogerador AC com 220V estáveis precisa um sistema de freio, pra ir freando pra não passar da tensão, ou ter gerador com excitação eletrônica, isso não tem como sair nada barato, só um gerador desse (Sem estrutura pras pás e tal) pode passar dos R$ 3 mil, nesse preço dá pra 2 painéis 24V e 4 motores de porão (Pra oxigenar naquele sistema básico:

Nem precisa T, pode só fazer um furo e colocar um tubinho com a ponta cortada em 45°, com o corte de costas pra direção da água, assim a água puxa ar, é ultra-mega simples).

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ruben, para podermos vender a energia, aqui pelo menos acho que a Cemig só aceita com linha trifásica e capacidade instalada de 25 KW ou mais.
Infelizmente tem no mercado, mesmo homologados pela ANEEL inversores que geram ruídos e mais ruídos que se for um rádio-amador de 120, 90, 60, 49 metros será difícil compreender se o sinal for fraco, temos ainda lâmpadas e eletrônicos para piorar, rádios em 31, 25, 19 metros e mesmo na faixa de VHF ou UHF já sofrem menos interferências.
Motogeradores, inverores e até mesmo no-breaks antigos são mais eficientes na questão de senóide, mas o seu rendimento é baixo, muito baixo por sinal. Meu nobreak por exemplo, 600 VA, acho que o PC, monitor mais amplificador consomem 300 W pelo menos; só tem energia para 4 minutos mas tempo suficiente para desligá-lo, outro PC durava 12 minutos.
Do jeito que está, acho que seria conveniente termos uma rede de 96 volts corrente continua ou mesmo 108 VDC mas com baterias a 100% atingem 115 VDC ou 144 VDC. Maioria dos eletrônicos existentes no mercado funcionaria normalmente, uma vez que são retificados logo após o circuito LC; Geladeira, ar condicionado, ventilador, microondas ficariam de fora. Infelizmente no eventual choque elétrico pode ser mais perigoso, mas as tomadas sendo norma ABNT de 3 pinos o risco é baixo, teríamos também um melhor rendimento no circuito interno por que não teríamos reatância, capacitância, e indutância sem consumo.

----------


## SANDOR

"Ou teria que usar aqueles inversores grid-tie, aí pode colocar paralelo á rede elétrica, alias, TEM QUE colocar ligado na rede elétrica, só vai funcionar paralelo a um inversor senoidal perfeito (Aqueles de 4000W de R$ 2500)."

ESSE é o ponto que eu queria ter chegado, rubem. Gostaria que vc, se possível, me orientasse na compra de um modelo de inversor grid-tie, para que eu pudesse injetar a energia produzida diretamente na rede.

----------


## rubem

Inversor Grid-tie paralelo a inversor comum raramente dura, seria realmente melhor investir em ligar ele na rede elétrica.

Pra poder pedir pra sua concessionária trocar seu relógio atual, que só gira pra um lado, só marca consumo, trocando por um bidirecional, que "gira pra trás" quando você produz ao invés de consumir, precisa um projeto. O inversor grid-tie precisa ser homologado pelo Inmetro. E só algumas exigem painéis homologados (Não tá nas regras da Aneel então fazem só por burocracia).

A lista de inversores grid-tie homologados tá aqui: http://www.inmetro.gov.br/consumidor...es_On-Grid.pdf

Se ver lojas tipo essa, se organizar por preço (Menor para o maior), os 2 mais baratos tem homologação, o 3º não tem, e por aí vai, eles colocam um ícone com o IN azul no Inmetro pra mostrar quais são homologados: https://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/in...sores-grid-tie

A Neosolar só tem modelos mais potentes: https://www.neosolar.com.br/loja/inv...d-tie.html?p=3

(Veja que no caso do Fronius Primo, o modelo homologado é o 3.0-1, enquanto o 3.0 não é homologado!)

Tem que montar um projeto, enviar pra cia elétrica ou direto pra Aneel (Cada cia elétrica com suas regras), eles autorizam a montagem daquele projeto, aí sim você compra tudo, e instala. Depois de instalado avisa a cia elétrica que está tudo pronto, eles farão uma vistoria, e se tudo tiver ok trocam o medidor por um bidirecional, e ligar o inversor na rede. Tem que ver se a Neosolar ou a MinhaCasaSolar manda uns projetos padrão pra todas as cias elétricas (Que todas aceitam), um deles manda.

Se quiser começar com a opção mais barata ( https://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pr...ecos1000-79065) veja que ele trabalha só acima de 45V mas nominalmente é 60V, então precisa 3 painéis em série (Painéis de mais de 200W são nominalmente 24V, mas com pouco sol tem só uns 21-22V). Seriam 3 painéis desse o mínimo pra ligar o inversor: https://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pr...0-6-275p-79315

Só que como esses painéis são pequenos, o pico será de 825W gerados, vai ter umas 5h de geração na média, então 4125Wh por dia, ou 4kWh por dia de sol. Se tiver sol o mês todo seriam 120kWh a menos na conta. 

Se for usar como referência o aerador, ele consome 1400W, ou 1,4kW, esses 120kWh dariam então pra compensar 85 horas dele ligado. Basicamente 2,8 horas por dia (2 horas e 48 minutos).

Dá pra usar 4 painéis de 275W, aumenta pra uns 150kWh no mês se tiver sol todo dia. Dá R$ 4 mil só em painéis e inversor. Vai muito fio, o projeto exige caixa, disjuntores, e conectores de engate rápido, uns R$ 200 em coisa pequena, com os suportes a parte porque depende de onde vai colocar (Telhado, pergolado, chão...), se tiver telhado já no ângulo e orientação ideais gasta R$ 50, se estiver tudo na orientação errada talvez R$ 1 mil em suportes.

Não tem muita opção de inversor homologado, então se quiser maior, ou colocar 2 de 1000W, ou um de 3000W. Só que esses (https://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pr...si-3k-tl-79318) precisam tensão maior, ou seja, obrigatoriamente precisa mais painéis em série, eles não ligam com só 3 painéis, pode começar digamos com só 5 painéis desses: https://www.minhacasasolar.com.br/pr...3u-365ms-79325 e depois colocar mais 5 de 275W paralelos, depende do orçamento, tem fazenda por aqui botando sistema grid-tie trifásico de mais de 50kW pra tocar agroindustria inteira, coisa tipo R$ 400 mil investidos. De R$ 4 mil pra cima tem de tudo, mas que dá pra fazer projeto pra trocar medidor e ter crédito uma hora pra consumir em outra, é desse Ecosolys pra cima, R$ 4 mil tá até barato já que a 3 anos atrás não tinha nada homologado que ficasse abaixo de uns R$ 8 mil.

As vezes vale a pena procurar empresa de energia solar local pra ver se eles assinam projeto e montam tudo se você comprar via web o equipamento, eles não terão como fazer o mesmo preço da web em tudo, geralmente fica bem mais caro. Ou se eles pelo menos fazem o projeto pra você enviar, já que as praxes de cada cia são bem locais as vezes, o eng. que atende minha cidade topa quase qualquer coisa, em outras regiões tem vistoria muito mais chata exigindo mais detalhes bobos (Até extintor exigem acima de certa potência).

----------

